# Help with Molluscum contagiosum



## wantingagirl2b#4

My 3 yr. old has Molluscum contagiosum and we have been unsuccessful at getting rid of this. Does anyone out there have any experience with this. All info on web says highly contagious but yet no one in family of five doesn't have it except our 3 yr. old. However two different dr.'s said it is Molluscum Contagiosum. We have tried the silver sure from the molluscum.com site but nothing has worked. He has had this for about 6 good months and I am preg. with twins and I am trying to get rid of it as quick as possible because now we were advised that my eight yr. old that did take baths with him is to not do that anymore. And absolutely not to share towels, washcloths etc. Any one out there with a cure that worked for them?

Thanks in advance for any and all input.

Kelly


----------



## ~member~

Health and healing has information....they say put vinegar in the bathwater.


----------



## Gitti

Since it is a virus, I would give Cod liver oil (mercury free).

I bet your other child is already immune to it.

Is this child vaccinated? Did he have the chicken pox vaccine? If so when?

When was his last vaccine? And what was it?

I'm glad you found us.


----------



## mdkarchner

All four of my children currently have this. The older two seem to have it the worst, and it's been going on for about 5 months. The younger two have it the mildest. I have NO idea what to tell you, because I've just resigned myself to it just having to run it's course. I understand it can take upto 3 years though!!!

It really hasn't bothered my kids too much, so I haven't tried anything to heal it. Only occasionally have they complained.

Is there a vaccination correlation? My children are vaccinated. None of them have ever had a flu shot though.


----------



## desertpenguin

my son has this around his bumhole.







: when i'm good about using it, diluted tea tree oil and lavender oil have helped a lot. but most of the time i forget, espescially since we're potty learning.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Yes all of my sons are vax. except the oldest only got one shot of the DPT and all others he was given the DT shot.He is 14 now. And the 8 yr. has all his vax. but will not get anymore. He has allergies really bad. Nose bleds all the time and is a heart baby with WPW and SVT (rapid heart rate). My 3 yr. old who has the molluscum has most of his shots but on 2/4/04 was the last shot given -Pneu 7 valent , Varicella was given what ever those are??? He was given 2 of the oral Polio one at 2 months and another at 4 months. He was given 3 of the DTaP and Hib shots one at 2month, 4 months and 6 months of age. Hepatitis B given at birth , 6 months and 9 months. Pneu 7 valent at 3, 6,9 months and nearly 13 months of age.
So long story short the last shots given where the varicella and Pneu 7 valent on 2/4/04 he was nearly 13 months . He has had this virus for about 7 or 8 months. I wish we could get rid of it. I paise you for reading this lenghty posts. Thanks so much for your time 

Blessings,
Kelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
Since it is a virus, I would give Cod liver oil (mercury free).

I bet your other child is already immune to it.

Is this child vaccinated? Did he have the chicken pox vaccine? If so when?

When was his last vaccine? And what was it?

I'm glad you found us.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

We are doing the vinegar baths as one poster suggested but with no luck of it going away, but it doesn't appear to be spreading as we have resorted to finding the one's with the white heads and just toching them with a needle and popping the stuff out of them and disposing of it. I am careful to not get any of that on his skin so it doesn't get spread to other parts of his body. They say don't pop every where I read but I decided to give it a try and at least they are no longer spreading as long as it doesn't get on his skin they won't spread so I figure pop them and get rid of the waxy core that is contagious! Any more insight from others?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## InstinctiveMama

My son had M.C. and it took a little over a year to go away. I tried a few things but in the end I could not say for sure what cured it. Maybe his body finally found the right enzyme or something.

I did sea salt baths (specifically sea salt). I also tried thuja, a homeopathic ointment for warts, which is what the little bumps are. My little guy does not like to keep band-aids on so we only did the thuja once or twice. Urine is great for many skin conditions. When my son wet his diaper overnight, I applied the wetness to his bumps. I also started giving my son a zinc tablet every day. Our chiropractor had read recently that dryness behind the ears can be a sign of zinc deficiency. My son has had this little problem since infancy. I started giving him a kid's zinc tablet every day and the dryness went away.

The zinc may be the thing that finally cured my son. I don't know a lot about zinc but I know it's important for a well-functioning immune system. I am pretty confident the topical stuff I did not do as much as my son's immune system finally fighting off the virus.

My opinion is MC is one of those slow diseases. You may not see improvement for several more months but then one day it will be gone. As for contagiousness, it is mostly spread amongst children. I never caught it from my son and none of his friends caught it. If you can resist the urge to pop the bumps, I would try. It seems like that will aggravate the problem and cause more scarring.

Good luck mama!


----------



## Laggie

Pop them with a sterilized needle, squeeze out any pus, then put tea tree oil on them. Put tea tree oil on any that aren't ready to pop or are healing. I did this when I had it and they were all gone within a month.

Good Luck! At least it's not lice!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Thanks instintive mama and Laggie for the responses! I forgot to add that I always sterilize the needle. It's not that I can't resist the urge to pop it is just the only idea that I and my chiropractor came up with is if I can get that contagious stuff out so it doesn't pop on him and go to other parts of his body then maybe shorty it will all disappear  We are still doing the vinegar baths and popping anytime I see one that looks like it has a white raised head and I will difeneitely try the tea tree oil Laggie and thanks for all the ideas. I also have him taking Insure herbal formula with golenseal & Echinacea to help boost his immune system like instinctive mama suggests it is a immune problem. I haven't noticed any dryness behind his ears though, but will look now that I know that.

Thanks everyone sooo much and I hope others will post there experiences too so maybe something will finally work for us and others.

Thanks,
KElly


----------



## supermuma

I realize this thread is a bit old..but I just found it and I am so happy that I did.

My dd has had this since September '06, with no signs of it letting up. It started out on her face and is now on her neck as well. I was just starting to get REALLY frustrated since there is apparently NOTHING I can do







: . It is driving me nuts.

I am going to try the zinc and just boosting her immune system in general..taking out the sugar in her diet etc. I am pregnant and I would really like it to go away before this baby is born. I also feel badly for her because I am constantly telling her to wash her hands and making her use her own blanket and pillow on the couch (dr. recs due to contagiousness). I feel so badly for her and the thought of this going on for years really irks me.

Yes, headlice would be bad, but at least I could get rid of it!

Anyway, I am so glad that I am not alone. I was really feeling isolated and lonely with this problem







Thanks for this thread and I hope all of your kids get through this fast!


----------



## Gitti

I am just asking a question so please don't flame me:

Could the varicella vaccine be the culprit for Molluscum contagiosum?

If your child did NOT have the varicella (chicken pox) vaccine and also was NOT in contact with anyone who's had it or who had shingles, but does have the Molluscum virus, then ok, I am wrong.

I am just curious. I've read that there might be a connection. ?


----------



## supermuma

deleted


----------



## solstar

My dd had this for a couple years and we ended up using Retin-A.
I wish I had used it sooner because she had several pox type holes.

She had it everywhere even her eyelids!


----------



## canadianchick

DD had this several years ago & we saw a dermatologist. He said it would go away on it's own and it did. But it took a long time. Now she has these tiny little pits in her skin where it was.


----------



## supermuma

My dd also has then on her eyelids. I think there are two there. I actually looked at her this morning and they all appeared to be smaller than they have ever been...with the exception of a rather large one on her eye.

I am hoping that I was not imagining them shrinking. If there was only one left on her eye, I think it would be fairly easy not to spread it around anymore. Hoping and praying that this is a good sign







: .


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Where to get Retin-A and what is it? I would love to try this. I have bought this stuff through Rebuilder Mecical that was electronically charged ionic nano silver, but it didn't seem to work for us.







: We also tried the vinegar baths with no luck either.







: Anymore ideas...??? Help!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solstar* 
My dd had this for a couple years and we ended up using Retin-A.
I wish I had used it sooner because she had several pox type holes.

She had it everywhere even her eyelids!


----------



## supermuma

My doctor prescribed Retin-A, but told us not to use it unless they got really bad. She said that the risks of the medication outweighed the condition itself since it is a self limiting condition. She also said that she could not say for sure that the Retin-A would help.

We have avoided it so far just because I am not comfortable with the possible side effects. We may try it if this goes on for much longer though. We are almost ready to try ANYTHING.

That being said, I am not by any means a Retin-A expert and may be completely off base. However, to answer your question your doctor would have to prescribe it for you!


----------



## newcastlemama

DS (2.5 yo) has this on his belly and his dr said that it will go away in 1-2 years and not to worry about it. I have had some success with taking white vinegar on a cotton ball and rubbing it over his belly. It would probably go away if I was more consistent with that but ds hates having it done.

Jen


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo

My 9 year old ds has just come down with this. He has quite a large patch of them under one arm. FYI - he has not been vaccinated against varicella, he caught chicken pox naturally many years ago. We are seeing a dermatologist on Friday, but did just try swabbing it with apple cider vinegar as suggested by others. He screamed in pain...wont' be doing that again!


----------



## Crisstiana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
I am just asking a question so please don't flame me:

Could the varicella vaccine be the culprit for Molluscum contagiosum?

If your child did NOT have the varicella (chicken pox) vaccine and also was NOT in contact with anyone who's had it or who had shingles, but does have the Molluscum virus, then ok, I am wrong.

I am just curious. I've read that there might be a connection. ?

I don't see how molluscum and the varicella vaccine could be connected. They are in two separate families of viruses. Molluscum is a type of poxvirus, a family of viruses that also includes the agents that cause smallpox and cowpox. Varicella zostester is a member of the herpes virus family, which also includes herpes simplex-1 and -2, EBV, and CMV.


----------



## supermuma

I was in fact imagining my dd's bumps getting smaller...









There are a few more actually...and I feel so badly for her...keeping my fingers crossed that they start to go away soon......


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

It does in fact go away with apparently doing nothing because we have tried everything and nothing worked except I think the change in diet and boosting the immune system. We pushed raw fruits and vegtables. I think that was the answer for us or it appears it was anyway. All of them are finally gone after nearly a year.







Good luck to all of you and I hope everyone get's better real soon.


----------



## supermuma

Thanks! We are getting a bit close to a year..well it will be around a year in July. I am hoping that it wont last much longer than that.


----------



## Stefnmike

Hello everyone....I am new to this forum, so please forgive me if I ask something that has already been answered somewhere that I have not yet read.

My 3 year old daughter has Mollusucm and has had it for a several months. I know that everyone has tried several differnt things to try and get rid of it. We are in the process of testing out pure tea tree oil. I have applied it for about 4 days now. Can anyone tell me what they look like when they are starting to heal and go away? Also, she has a very large one right on her eye lid. It looks like its in her vision. How do you try the "remedies" that everyone has tried if it is on her eye? Just let that one be? She actually has a couple of her eye and is starting to get one on her other eye. I am afraid they are going to take over her eyes like they have under her neck and stuff if I can't somehow get it under control.

Any suggestions? Any one found anything that has worked yet?

thank you
Stephanie


----------



## supermuma

We have not found anything yet. We are mostly doing nothing though...and dd has a fairly large one on her eye as well. They appear to have stopped spreading...but we are really on her about washing her hands constantly and not touching her face and then other parts of her body....not an easy task..







poor kid....and I am sure even harder with a 3 year old.

Maybe make sure that you wash her hands quite often, and areas she touches a lot to try and prevent the spreading.

We were using alcohol on them for a bit, the doctor said that it might help, and I could never figure out how to get to the ones on her eyes. We just left them alone.

At this point, we are just trying to curb the spreading....

I think that dd has had one heal up...but I am not really sure if it went away..since there are so many ...I can not keep track of them all. One seemed to get really dry and then (kind of like a pimple!) she picked it off. The doc said that is helpful..just make sure to wash hands EXTRA carefully after that..since it will spread the virus around easily after it has "popped"..

I hope some of this helps and that they go away REALLY fast!!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wantingagirl2b#4* 
It does in fact go away with apparently doing nothing because we have tried everything and nothing worked except I think the change in diet and boosting the immune system. We pushed raw fruits and vegtables. I think that was the answer for us or it appears it was anyway. All of them are finally gone after nearly a year.







Good luck to all of you and I hope everyone get's better real soon.

This is a repost above and I forgot to add that we did do the popping also! I think personally if that is the contagious part and you are careful to not let it touch other parts of the body (then your baby will get rid of it faster)! That's my Honest opinion and if he was to get it again I would not hesitate to sterilize another needle and carefully remove the waxy core and rid of it immediately! We did not do the popping because of all the reading of NOT to pop and then I just had enough and did it! So glad we did!!! All is gone now. Good luck


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo

We ended up having the dermatologist freeze them. My ds had 30-40 of them under his arm and down his side where they were constantly irritated and really starting to bother him. We have several friends who'd had them last 1.5 - 3 years and we were just not up for that. The freezing was painless (numbing cream ahead of time) and only took about 30 seconds total. We expected some discomfort when the numbing agent wore off afterward, but there was none. A few days later they started to just fade away and now (2 weeks later) they are completely gone, just a few light splotches, but those are fading quickly also.


----------



## mdkarchner

My oldest child, who had it the worst, is almost lesion free. I ended up using zymaderm. I do feel that it helped. I was not good at doing it twice a day as recommended. It just was time consuming to do this to all 4 of my children. However, when the oldest child was at her worst (at least 40 lesions), I became vigilant about it. I definitely feel that it helped.

My youngest child who is 2 and still breastfeeding, had the mildest version. He had 2 on his upper buttocks and didn't get anymore. I'm attributing his mild case to the breastfeeding.

My middle 2 children seem to be flaring up a bit again. I've started using the zymaderm on them today. We are going on about 10 months now of this virus!


----------



## Gitti

In meantime I have learned that it may have something to do with being exposed to someone who's had the small pox vaccine. People who are in the army get it.

The "small pox" vaccine is a live vaccine.

I put it in parenthesis because it actually does not contain any "small pox". As far as is known it contains a cow-horse-barnyard pox.









IMO it seems plausible that it could be the cause of this condition.


----------



## supermuma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3boysmom* 
We ended up having the dermatologist freeze them. My ds had 30-40 of them under his arm and down his side where they were constantly irritated and really starting to bother him. We have several friends who'd had them last 1.5 - 3 years and we were just not up for that. The freezing was painless (numbing cream ahead of time) and only took about 30 seconds total. We expected some discomfort when the numbing agent wore off afterward, but there was none. A few days later they started to just fade away and now (2 weeks later) they are completely gone, just a few light splotches, but those are fading quickly also.


I think I am going to look into this. My dd is really starting to have some social effects from them







, poor girl..and I think she is just old enough that she is aware of them and her friends are aware of them..and kids can say mean things...I feel badly for her.

Did they leave any scars after? This was my concern before about this procedure because almost all of hers are on her face...she also has some on her neck.

Also, I wonder if this is something that insurance will cover...since they are supposedly not really a big deal medically and they go away on their own...eventually..any idea?

Thanks in advance for any help on this!


----------



## stacyann21

I had it a few years ago on my legs and back. After doing some research I decided to leave it alone. It took several months but it disappeared. During the time I had it DB did catch it from me and we both went through a few periods of having it and not having it but it is completely gone now. I would focus on strengthening his immune system and not messing with the actual lesions.


----------



## onthemove

digging up this thread because I have a new concern regarding MC... my 4 yr old has had MC for about 6 months now, it is on her tummy and inner thigh. She has developed an excema type rash around the spots and this is what is spreading all over her. She has never had any signs of excema before this and I have read that it can occur.

What is the best way to treat the rash and can anyone tell me if it will go away with the MC?


----------



## supermuma

I am really not sure about the rash! I wish I could help. My dd has never had a rash with hers.

We have gotten tired of waiting for it to go away (and it has now spread to her brother







). We are going to the dermatologist on May 17th. Hopefully we will be getting them frozen off so that we do not keep spreading it around our home..and to our friends.

I hope that someone else has some suggestions about the rash!


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

We are going through this too...ds 30 months has this and he's had them for over a year now...older ds had them 3 years ago on his belly and they got infected...awful site..swollen and pus like...took him to the ped and he tried to pop them...my ds about knocked out the doc...we have not been back to see that doc again...his finally went away on their own..however he has little scars where they were....my younger ds has them and i've tried everything...vinegar under a bandaid....TTO....breast milk....bm seemed to take the itch away....even popped several of them...he didn't like that a bit....i have heard somewhere to keep them moisturized..that if the skin becomes to dry they can spread easily? I also heard they were related to yeast? Any one heard of the yeast theory? I just wish we could get rid of them before heading off to the pool....i can only imagine what the other mama's will be thinking when they see ds belly..he has about 6 or 7 of them on his belly...


----------



## supermuma

I would be very interested in hearing any info on the yeast theory....I have never heard of that, biut I also do not know much about mollusscom...this is all relatively new to us.

My dd (who has had them the entire time and has them pretty badly) has had some yeast related stuff going on basically since birth. I had a stubborn yeast infection during my pregnancy with her (it did not go away until delivery --and we tried everything!)--then she got thrush pretty badly and then she seems to have had cradle cap since birth....nothing get rid of it..or I think it is gone and then realize it is still there...very annoying.

So---it could fit. .....I am going to do some googling.


----------



## aolinsmama

we got these years ago (oldest is 14) spread to younger brother, and younger sister, he got over it (immune boosting herbs, acidophilus, etc.) then the younger brother got rid of them, now baby sister has them. i have learned that eventually, yes they go away on their own. my dd has had a fairly severe case though, and calamine has helped with the accompanying rash which i see someone above has, also oatmeal baths have been so helpful. washing hands is probably the most important thing overall, so they aren't spread on the infected persons body and spread to someone else . we spray the tub with a vinegar/tea tree /gse solution *every* time she is done bathing. same w/the toilet seat, as she had one on her labia. her biggest issue is the scratching, which i think we have controlled (thankfully). they are now finally getting a bit better, but i know it will probably be a while, however i also know they also go away. boosting the immune system is huge. our ped says that some families can have them for years (like we have had) but it does go away. oh, one other thing, when children get overheated (like playing, etc.) it can make the rash worse, more irritated, so be sure to wear natural fibers, and lukewarm bathwater.
whew.
take care, all. this is one of the things i didn't know about being a parent LOL
oh btw, our ped actually doesn't recommend the scraping for molloscum for little ones-although she did paint something on one of the boys' bumps. the scraping thing is pretty harsh she said, and like popping pimples, can cause scarring.


----------



## daniedb

I'm convinced that Henry's yeast, eczema and MC were all related to the same issues. Still trying to find the root. However, I'll share with you what we did to get rid of the MC:

We tried Aldara, after I did a great deal of research on it. From what I've read, MC are not recognized by the child's body as a foreign invader, so there's no immune response to it. Aldara is a cream that you dab on just on the MC themselves, and it works almost like a signal, to alert the body's immune system to a foreign body, and serves to "turn it on" to attack the MC and kill them. Once they are gone, using the cream, they are supposed to not reappear except in unusual circumstances. We used the cream for about 2 months, and did see an improvement. It is a longer-term solution, and we weren't getting the relief we thought was worth the effort. It's a long, drawn-out process, and since I was PG at the time, I wore gloves and a q-tip to apply it so I couldn't touch it and absorb it through my skin. It's very strong stuff, and does have a risk of scarring. The generic name is Imiquimod, so if you want to do some googling, there you go.

My sister is a ped, and in her practice, there's a wonderful ped. dermatologist. We talked to him, she had a consult with him about it, and we, again, after a great deal of deliberation, decided to try curettage, where the doc gently scraps each MC lesion in order to release the contagious inner core.

Quote:

Curettage. The viral material in the center of the bump is scraped out. A local or topical anesthetic can be used to numb the area. A small scraping instrument called a curette is used to quickly remove the bumps. This procedure is very effective and not too painful. It may cause scarring.
Henry was about 2 1/2 at the time, and it was a really difficult decision to make, but I can tell you now how relieved and glad I am we did it. It was very fast, and he had probably 150-200 lesions, and on our follow-up visit, there was not one left, and he has not had any since. It is quite an intense process as a mom, because it can be scary-looking. Each MC bleeds when the doc scrapes it, so there is quite a bit of blood. However, they immediately wrapped him in gauze, so he looked like a little mummy, and by the time we got him that evening, and got him in the bath, he already looked a zillion times better. That very night, I started slathering him with an eczema cream I made that is shea butter and lots of healing oils, and kept it up until the lesions were gone.

He doesn't have one scar, nor has he had a return of the MC. That's what worked for us, so I HTH, and feel free to PM or ask if you have any questions!


----------



## zoebugsmom

My DD had this this past year. We took her to the dermatologist and he gave us a lotion called Cerave and it worked. It's sold in most pharmacies and it has helped with her other skin issues too.

For those wondering about a possible CP vax link, she hasn't been vaxxed for it or had CP yet.


----------



## tommom

My 2 year old son was just diagnosed a week ago. I didn't know what they were so I think he had them almost six weeks before they traveled further down his trunk and inner arms and I brought him to the dr. Tea tree oil seems to be working slowly but hurts and I ordered the zymaderm which is tea tree + thuja + iodine. What does anyone think of the magic of sun and salt water for this condition? My instincts tell me they would be helpful. Any thoughts?







:


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

I just got some Chaparal super salve from my homeopathic dr. and I bet this would work for MC. I haven't asked him but could if anyone's interrested. He swears by it and says it works for l o t 's of things from sunburn, warts to toenail fungus!! It is reasonably priced and I would be glad to mail it to any mamas that want to try it. It is $9.00 and then what ever postage? Label says ingredients are: Arnica Mountana, Chaparal, Comfrey, Goldenseal, Tea tree oil, Olive oil, Beeswax, and vitamin E. He claims he can't keep enough of it in that there are just so many uses for it! Good luck mama's and feel free to message me if interested. We would try it but luckly my little boy is leision free now!! and hopefully everyone else will be soon!!


----------



## supermuma

We ended up going to the dermatologist...it took all of about 2 minutes for her to cut off my ds's 4 lesions...and then it took about 3 minutes to cut off almost all of my dd's (she had closer to 15..and getting more everyday). The doctor had us come back 2 weeks later to get the 3 on her eyelids..she didn't want to do too much in one day I don't think. She kind of snipped them off with this little tool...I don't know what it was even...looked like sharp tweezers?

We went back and it took about 2 minutes more to get the eyelid ones.

She did not use any anesthetic..and it was really not needed.

Now, several weeks later they are both lesion free and it is SO SO wonderful.

My dd has one small spot from where the biggest one was...but it is fading. The rest of them do not appear to have left any scaring.

If I had known it was that easy..I would have taken her in immediately and avoided her getting 12 more than she had at first..and my ds getting them at all.

We did try a lot of natural stuff and diet change..but it just didn't work for my dd....and they were spreading on her rapidly.

It feels so freeing to be without them!


----------



## mummytastic

My DD had this when she was 8 months old. Tried all kinds of natural topicals. Not sure if any actually worked. By 20 months they all went away leaving little scars in their place. Now 27 months and we recently saw what look like the return of molluscum. Does anyone else have any experience of recurrance? Please advise? Many thanks...


----------



## aolinsmama

my kidlets never got these when we lived near the beach, sun and salt....
just now that we are in rain country.
i don't know if that means anything though...maybe they just can't live if you are in the sun and saltwater a lot?


----------



## tommom

I have been having my son go topless in the sun with no sunscreen on the bumps for a little while each day. I have been putting sea salt in his bath and he went in the ocean the other day. Brr!The zymaderm seems to be working although it is very labor intensive. You are supposed to drip the liquid onto each bump without actually touching the bump. Good luck with a two year old! I have to bribe him with promises of a tofutti cutie or a smoothie pop. Once I get rid of the molluscum I'll be looking for a forum discussing ways to get him off the sugar!







:








:














:


----------



## efisch74

My experience would steer you away from any baths and especially warm or hot baths. The sun is good, the ocean and/or pools are ok. The warm bath water opens the pores and spreads the MC. Keep the MC clean and dry at all times. Also it is important to be careful with towels. I suggest to blot dry the areas of MC with one towel and use another for non-infected areas.


----------



## supermuma

Our dermatologist told us not to give the kids baths together while they had it..that it caused it to spread.

However, she did tell me that my son was more likely to catch from his sister because he has really dry skin...and to put lotion on it daily...I never did because he HATES lotion..but he also only had a few.

No idea if this is true or not, but I thought I would put it out there. It seems a bit opposite to me though...like it would be better if they were dry. I dunno.


----------



## tommom

Bummer. I have, of course, been giving him a warm water bath. Maybe that is why the MC has spread. It is now sweltering hot in the northeast so I think a switch to cool showers is in order. It's hard to say if the zymaderm is working. Some bumps have cleared up, some new ones have appeared. They are really stressing me out! I let the bumps see some sun each day but then I make my son put on a shirt because I do not want them to spread. What's a girl to do!?







:








:














:


----------



## myjo

Here is a link about homeopathic treatment for skin diseases like molluscum. The advantage is that it corrects the systemic imbalance which allowed the skin disease to occur in the first place.

http://www.homeoconsult.com/cntnt/ai...ts_corns.shtml

The important thing to remember if you want to use homeopathy is that the remedy must fit the entire symptom picture. You can't just take something like Thuja and hope it will work because it cures some types of skin disorders.

That's why a consultation with a homeopath is really the only way to use homeopathy and have it work well, especially for a chronic infection like MC.


----------



## tommom

Thanks. I'll check it out!


----------



## gaialice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supermuma* 
We ended up going to the dermatologist...it took all of about 2 minutes for her to cut off my ds's 4 lesions...and then it took about 3 minutes to cut off almost all of my dd's (she had closer to 15..and getting more everyday). The doctor had us come back 2 weeks later to get the 3 on her eyelids..she didn't want to do too much in one day I don't think. She kind of snipped them off with this little tool...I don't know what it was even...looked like sharp tweezers?

We went back and it took about 2 minutes more to get the eyelid ones.

She did not use any anesthetic..and it was really not needed.

Now, several weeks later they are both lesion free and it is SO SO wonderful.

My dd has one small spot from where the biggest one was...but it is fading. The rest of them do not appear to have left any scaring.

If I had known it was that easy..I would have taken her in immediately and avoided her getting 12 more than she had at first..and my ds getting them at all.

We did try a lot of natural stuff and diet change..but it just didn't work for my dd....and they were spreading on her rapidly.

It feels so freeing to be without them!

Just wanted to say that it is not so for everyone. My dd1 had MC when she was about 2 and a half and we removed them and they came back, exactly on the same spots. In fact, I really regret we touched them because it made them spread faster. With dd2 we did not touch them and eventually they went away but it still did take one and a half year. They still have scars... both of them.... although the scars are really small and not in "visible" areas...


----------



## tommom

One month later and my ds still has the bumps. Not a ton but annoying just the same. They often look irritated after he has gone swimming because he stays in the water so long so we have been doing less of that, only when it's real hot or a special occasion. I'm taking a break from the Zymaderm, it didn't seem to work. Mostly the treatments just upset him (he's 2) and my husband who thinks I should just leave them be. I just want to clear them before they spread or someone else catches them. So far they are only under his arms and on his trunk where his arms rub. Apple cider and a band aid worked to clear a couple that were ready to pop. To keep our sanity I am currently only treating one area on each side and instead focusing on potty learning.







:








:


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo

4 months after having the dermatologist freeze them off, ds is still absolutely free of any sign of MC. They disappeared, pain-free, no scarring, nothing. I am so glad we took that route.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

A couple of posters mentioned about the pool and I wanted to comment that our dr. said that -that is most likely where my son got them from. Anyone who has had them care to comment if they were exposed to public pools!







Because if someone who has it goes into a public pool and one is about to pop or ooze then that floats and spreds to others. Just as they don't want you sharing towels and bloating to dry is because the waxy core is soooo contagious! That's why we opted to pop with a sterile pin and careful to lift it without touching other areas of his body. Well that did the trick no more all gone.







We surely pray for no reacurrences as other posters. I am so sorry mama's that you have to do round 2 or some maybe more. Hugs mamas!


----------



## supermuma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gaialice* 
Just wanted to say that it is not so for everyone. My dd1 had MC when she was about 2 and a half and we removed them and they came back, exactly on the same spots. In fact, I really regret we touched them because it made them spread faster. With dd2 we did not touch them and eventually they went away but it still did take one and a half year. They still have scars... both of them.... although the scars are really small and not in "visible" areas...

i am sorry this happened to you!

So far they have not come back..but I watch for them constantly and the dermatologist did say it was possible that we may get a few more. So far so good though and the scars seem to be all gone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wantingagirl2b#4* 
A couple of posters mentioned about the pool and I wanted to comment that our dr. said that -that is most likely where my son got them from. Anyone who has had them care to comment if they were exposed to public pools!







Because if someone who has it goes into a public pool and one is about to pop or ooze then that floats and spreds to others. Just as they don't want you sharing towels and bloating to dry is because the waxy core is soooo contagious! That's why we opted to pop with a sterile pin and careful to lift it without touching other areas of his body. Well that did the trick no more all gone.







We surely pray for no reacurrences as other posters. I am so sorry mama's that you have to do round 2 or some maybe more. Hugs mamas!


My dd caught these sometime during the summer fof '06..while she was in daycamp and going to the public pool weekly with camp. I can not say that it came from the pool..but she was exposed to the public pool during the time period she also got the mc.


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo

My ds is a competitive swimmer, so he is in pools an average of 8-12 hours per week! (More in the summer when he is also swimming just for fun). I guess it's amazing that he made it to the ripe old age of 9 before getting it!


----------



## daniedb

We did swim in public pools when he developed them.

We are going on a year and no reoccurrence. I'd also like to add that we tried almost everything natural under the sun. We spent almost a year trying to get rid of them with any and all natural products, or just habit changes. Nothing worked. We did homeopathy, herbs, natural salves and balms, etc... so if they're still hanging on after you try natural things, don't feel guilty!

Recently, one of my best friends' sons had two of them pop up. Thanks to our experience, she was able to immediately identify them, she took them to a derm and the derm lanced them and then put antibiotic ointment on them and there was no spreading.


----------



## mirlee

There have been many threads on this. DO NOT POP THEM!!! DO NOT FREEZE THEM! I say this because our dermatologist said this is not the correct course of action. I realize that others have had different experiences.

Find a good pediatric dermatologist. Our son had these and we insisted on the dermatology recommendation. Extract of Blister Beetle was used. It is painful. It will cause some blisters on the skin. But it keeps them from spreading and reocurring. It requires several treatments. I look at this this way. He got rid of them. He has had none come back.


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlee* 
There have been many threads on this. DO NOT POP THEM!!! DO NOT FREEZE THEM! I say this because our dermatologist said this is not the correct course of action. I realize that others have had different experiences.

Find a good pediatric dermatologist. Our son had these and we insisted on the dermatology recommendation. Extract of Blister Beetle was used. It is painful. It will cause some blisters on the skin. But it keeps them from spreading and reocurring. It requires several treatments. I look at this this way. He got rid of them. He has had none come back.

Our ped. dermatologist said just the opposite (about the freezing, not the poppin), and the freezing was quick, painless and effective. I guess you just need to find a derm. that you know and trust and go with what is recommended.


----------



## sdm1024

My ODD and I had it for a while. For myself, they went away after some tea tree oil and also changing overall to better lifestyle (I found them when I was having ALOT of stress and just overall having a crappy life)

for DD they just went away. The ped said I could leave them alone. I did cover them with silk tape, it irritated the area, caused some imflammation and then they were just gone.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Just wanted to say hi and that I also have a 9 yr old competitive swimmer in our home too!







Is there a swimmers board?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3boysmom* 
My ds is a competitive swimmer, so he is in pools an average of 8-12 hours per week! (More in the summer when he is also swimming just for fun). I guess it's amazing that he made it to the ripe old age of 9 before getting it!


----------



## TigerTail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
I am just asking a question so please don't flame me:

Could the varicella vaccine be the culprit for Molluscum contagiosum?

If your child did NOT have the varicella (chicken pox) vaccine and also was NOT in contact with anyone who's had it or who had shingles, but does have the Molluscum virus, then ok, I am wrong.

I am just curious. I've read that there might be a connection. ?

nope, no cp vax or contact, but ds1 caught molluscum years before he had cp. because of the excema, it was getting really bad (as in, 'mama, PLEASE make the bumps go away') & some freak derm said he was going to slice them off (not on my watch on my 2 yr old, mf), so i got a 2nd opinion with a better doc and they used a blistering agent (i think made from spanish fly! hey, natural







) & it looked awful, but a few visits cleared it up (he showed no fear of going back, just wanted to be rid of the damn things).

my littler one caught it and had the same treatment, but without excema there was no scarring.

getting it on faces, eyes, etc- it was just not cool. i wanted to catch it before it got that bad. it really upset him, and not from what we said or friends or anything, his self-image was really suffering. i'm glad that freak derm didn't cut them off two at a time, the other drs i talked to said it would've probably come back (& I know traumatized the bejeezus out of him). he really didn't mind the cantha-whosit blistering stuff.


----------



## TigerTail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tommom* 
I have been having my son go topless in the sun with no sunscreen on the bumps for a little while each day. I have been putting sea salt in his bath and he went in the ocean the other day. Brr!The zymaderm seems to be working although it is very labor intensive. You are supposed to drip the liquid onto each bump without actually touching the bump. Good luck with a two year old! I have to bribe him with promises of a tofutti cutie or a smoothie pop. Once I get rid of the molluscum I'll be looking for a forum discussing ways to get him off the sugar!







:








:














:

yeah, we did that too first (not the bribing







). i believe it is teratogenic, so be exceedingly careful touching it, possibly pg ladies, ok? (gotta read the small print!)


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Mama's is there a way to do a poll on here to tally about the whole pool idea? I thought I saw on other threads where you can do a poll but I don't know how. Anyone?


----------



## TigerTail

sorry mirlee, missed your post. god bless the spanish fly, huh?







(it wasn't *that* bad painwise; my nearly 3 & 2 yr old were old enough to understand what would happen, & not freak- the blisters were short-lived, caused a night or two of stiffness, & they gladly went back to get more. looked much worse than they felt, apparently.)

it's natural, dammit! (one of the most highly regarded teaching derms in the southeast did it- now if he could only miracle-cure excema







).


----------



## tommom

daniedb, what finally made your child's molluscum go away? Time? My guy has a very strong immune system, no excema, and eats great. I tried to pop one but the poor thing freaked out and I wasn't even successful in opening it. Oh and by the way, we were going to the public pool for waterbabies once a week when he developed them!







:


----------



## Lisa Lubner

My son has one or two. I had them too at one point, on my fingers and on my forearm. I finally made a choice to stop fiddling with them, stepped up my hygene, and they just went away. I noticed that they start tingling and itching shortly before they would disappear... but if you scratch or pick at them then they just don't go away!









So I would say... keep them clean, teach your child not to pick or touch, and let it take it's course.

Didn't read the whole thread, so sorry if this is redundant!


----------



## bamamom

Aye aye aye. I'm kicking myself in the rear end!

My dd has had this for about 10 or 12 ish weeks. It doesnt seem to bother her too bad, she does have one or two really red ones that have taken forever to go down, and one skintag looking one on her upper arm/armpit area.

I was told by the ped that it would go away on its own in 6 to 8 weeks. That all the dermatologist would do is cut/scrape/burn them off and it really didnt stop the virus.

So we've waited it out and she STILL has them, and I ordered the SilverCure stuff today. Hers arent that severe so I'm hoping it works.

Also, I've been letting her and ds bathe together. Ds has shown no signs of them until today I spotted 2 tiny little white clear bumps on his thigh. I am praying fiercely that its just something else!







:

I will stop letting her take a tub bath tonight!

PS..No public pools, no vaxes. Nada.


----------



## starry_mama

My son Danny had these for about 2 years. We read (on MDC I believe) that applying vinegar directly to the spots and putting vinegar in the tub would help, and it did after only a week. I can't believe we dealt with them for 2 years when the solution was so easy!


----------



## tommom

How much vinegar? White vinegar? I know the apple cider vinegar worked on two of ds's spots after keeping a cotton ball soaked in it under a band aid over night. It kind of hurts though because he now has some slight excema due to all the treating I have been doing and when i put the cotton ball on he SCREAMS. I have to do it before my dh gets home from work because it upsets him almost as much as my ds! Lucky me I get to be the bad guy! His left side is looking better, the right is looking worse. We've been dealing with them for almost three months now. I read that that is the average time. Anyone else?







:








:


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

Ds #3 has had the bumps for over a year and time and time again they get infected and all red and raised up and even gooy oze comes out of them. I have used tea tree oil and vinegar and peroxide and breast milk and nothing is helping. I do noticed that they seem to get get infected about 24 hours after being at the pool. We havent been in about 2 weeks and none of them are infected at this moment. He's still breast feeding at 39 months so as far as his immune system..i feel that we have that covered. So where are they coming from? I'm not sure, it looks like the average age is 24-36 months when they first appear. Now dd has a couple of them and she scratches them all the time..i feel so bad that now she has them. I ordered the zy--something the other day online....it's tea tree based. Hopefully this will help. I just want them gone. I also noticed one on his little pee pee the other day. I about lost it and figured i needed to do something more about them.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

We had no luck with silver cure :-( Maybe for others but vinegar or nothing really worked for us except the unforbidden do not POP!! Well we did and was careful to let the waxy core not touch the other healthy skin and removed waxy core and threw away immediately. We dealt with it alot longer than 3 months tommom. I hope you don't have to though. Good luck to all of you I know how frustrating it is.


----------



## tommom

ARGH! I tried popping. First I squeezed, hard, and nothing came out. Then I tried a sterilized needle, nothing came out. Both times the scream was blood curdling. Maybe he has extra tough skin but judging from the way he swells up from bug bites and the random rashes he gets I'd guess not. I'm not sure if I can go the popping route again although I'd like to. We have been trying to avoid the water too. I think it helps. It is hard though as we live in the lakes region and it has been 90 degrees.







:








: 4/05







5/06







4/07


----------



## daniedb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tommom* 
daniedb, what finally made your child's molluscum go away? Time? My guy has a very strong immune system, no excema, and eats great. I tried to pop one but the poor thing freaked out and I wasn't even successful in opening it. Oh and by the way, we were going to the public pool for waterbabies once a week when he developed them!







:


From my post above, so sorry for the repetition.

Quote:

We tried Aldara, after I did a great deal of research on it. From what I've read, MC are not recognized by the child's body as a foreign invader, so there's no immune response to it. Aldara is a cream that you dab on just on the MC themselves, and it works almost like a signal, to alert the body's immune system to a foreign body, and serves to "turn it on" to attack the MC and kill them. Once they are gone, using the cream, they are supposed to not reappear except in unusual circumstances. We used the cream for about 2 months, and did see an improvement. It is a longer-term solution, and we weren't getting the relief we thought was worth the effort. It's a long, drawn-out process, and since I was PG at the time, I wore gloves and a q-tip to apply it so I couldn't touch it and absorb it through my skin. It's very strong stuff, and does have a risk of scarring. The generic name is Imiquimod, so if you want to do some googling, there you go.

My sister is a ped, and in her practice, there's a wonderful ped. dermatologist. We talked to him, she had a consult with him about it, and we, again, after a great deal of deliberation, decided to try curettage, where the doc gently scraps each MC lesion in order to release the contagious inner core.

Quote:
Curettage. The viral material in the center of the bump is scraped out. A local or topical anesthetic can be used to numb the area. A small scraping instrument called a curette is used to quickly remove the bumps. This procedure is very effective and not too painful. It may cause scarring.

Henry was about 2 1/2 at the time, and it was a really difficult decision to make, but I can tell you now how relieved and glad I am we did it. It was very fast, and he had probably 150-200 lesions, and on our follow-up visit, there was not one left, and he has not had any since. It is quite an intense process as a mom, because it can be scary-looking. Each MC bleeds when the doc scrapes it, so there is quite a bit of blood. However, they immediately wrapped him in gauze, so he looked like a little mummy, and by the time we got him that evening, and got him in the bath, he already looked a zillion times better. That very night, I started slathering him with an eczema cream I made that is shea butter and lots of healing oils, and kept it up until the lesions were gone.

He doesn't have one scar, nor has he had a return of the MC. That's what worked for us, so I HTH, and feel free to PM or ask if you have any questions!

I just can't imagine trying to pop them myself. Eeek! Not only would Henry have freaked out, but I wouldn't have trusted myself to be able to clean them accurately enough to prevent them from spreading, since the additional MC are created when the inner core bursts and spreads on the skin.


----------



## bamamom

Mentally I am frantically debating what to do. Our silvercure kit is on the way to us, but should I go have them removed by the dermatologist? they spread even since overnight, and I dont know how she'd get them all







:


----------



## tommom

I looked for a pediatric dermatologist because I was thinking the same thing. The closest one to me is several hours away so I guess that's out for now. I say if there is one in your area, go for it. Let me know how it goes. I just want them gone!







:


----------



## bamamom

We've been using the Silver cure for about 5 ish days and we're already seeing improvement!

I have been completely unable to remove any of the cores or pop them , like the instructions say, but The silver stuff seems to be working. Some of them are just disappearing, some are just shrinking and turning red.

I will keep you all posted. If I feel its necessary and some of them dont die soon, I will probably take her to the ped dermatologist to see if any can be removed quickly.


----------



## littlecityfarmer

I don't know why I didn't think to search here for MC cures sooner! DD has a 5-6 lesions on her eyelid and around her left eye orbit (temple area), including one really huge one that has been there for about 5 months now-- it think it was the blister that started them all spreading. When DS had MC a couple of years ago, the lesions were there for a few months before they either went away on their own or the Tea Tree Oil worked... But, since these are on DD's eyelid/lashline, I don't can't fathom using TTO or even vinegar for fear it would really sting... I'm actually leaning towards surgical removal if they don't resolve on their own, even though I'm sure they'd have to give DD a strong sedative to calm her down enough for the procedure, because I'm really concerned that she's going to end up damaging her cornea from all the eye-rubbing.

We had a consult with a pediatric Ophthalmologist on or Ped's recommendation, because the big lesion seems to really irritate her eye. He advised us to keep the lesions as clean as possible, keep her from rubbing them, and to come back in three months for further planning.... ..

FWIW, DD is otherwise healthy, has only had DTaP vax, eats a balanced diet with lots of vege and probiotics, and minimal sugar...


----------



## bamamom

The dermatologist thinks the Silver Cure is actually working, plus she wants us to use the Alderra (Aldara?) 3x a week on top of that. She said she could not physically remove them b/c it would absolutely scar her. And she wasnt willing to scar her. So we're still treating it, but it looks better!


----------



## tommom

Maybe i should get silver cure! My ds's are slowly clearing up with apple cider vinegar but as i mentioned earlier I can only treat a couple at a time as it stings. Is the silver cure a pain to apply? The zymaderm required only applying to the bumps which was next to impossible on an active two year old who is sick to death of me rubbing various potions under his arms. Can the silver cure be applied to a wide area? I looked it up on their website. I liked the idea of their liquid bandage style stuff that you apply after a bump has opened. i would guess that prevents spreading.







:








:


----------



## tommom

Oh and by the way. I was a competitive swimmer for twelve years and never heard of molluscum or for that matter the coxakie (sp?) virus which is spreading like wildfire this summer. What's the deal with that? Are the pools not as clean? Are they using something different to clean them? I am all for a chlorine alternative but I hope these pools are not as dirty as I am staring to think they are...Eeeew.







:








:


----------



## daniedb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
The dermatologist thinks the Silver Cure is actually working, plus she wants us to use the Alderra (Aldara?) 3x a week on top of that. She said she could not physically remove them b/c it would absolutely scar her. And she wasnt willing to scar her. So we're still treating it, but it looks better!

What positive news about the silver cure! I wonder why she thinks it will scar her - I guess hers are different than Henry's, he had about 200 of them and there is not one scar on his body from the curettage, yay! Of course, I did slather him in the healing cream I make twice a day, so I wonder if that had something to do with it.

Anyway, I'm going to PM you with some info....


----------



## daniedb

Hey bamamom - your PM box is full! I wanna send you a pm!


----------



## AngelBee

Dom did not scar at all. But Abby has tiny holes all over her trunk







I think it just depends on the person.


----------



## bamamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tommom* 
Maybe i should get silver cure! My ds's are slowly clearing up with apple cider vinegar but as i mentioned earlier I can only treat a couple at a time as it stings. Is the silver cure a pain to apply? The zymaderm required only applying to the bumps which was next to impossible on an active two year old who is sick to death of me rubbing various potions under his arms. Can the silver cure be applied to a wide area? I looked it up on their website. I liked the idea of their liquid bandage style stuff that you apply after a bump has opened. i would guess that prevents spreading.







:








:
















Silvercure is quite easy. The actual Silvercure cream is nice and goopey and spreads easy. The Silverskin actually burns for a second, then it dries into a seal over the open lesion. the Silverspray is a big bottle you squirt on linens, toilets, etc...I spray it in her pj's . She thinks its funny.


----------



## bamamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniedb* 
Hey bamamom - your PM box is full! I wanna send you a pm!









I cleaned it out!~







:


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

Anyone exp. Molluscum becoming infected? ds has about 4 infected ones, it almost looks like a little boil. It looks so painful and i've tried to get the white core out and i did on one and put anti bacterial cream on it. But they look so scarry. I even tried Zymaderm with tea tree oil and it seems to be making them all really red and inflamed. I'm not sure what to do at this point. i think i'm trying the vinegar this week. I/m using California baby tea tree and lavendar body wash...lets see what the vinegar does.


----------



## tommom

Hey daniedb. Would you mind sharing the recipe for your healing cream?








:


----------



## laneygirl

Hi I'm new here. I have been desperately looking for a cure for MS. I have been debating on the dermo or buy the silver cure stuff. Is silver cure really working?? My daughter is 5 and she has had MS for about 6 months and so far they are staying confined on her but cheeks, one side worse. I've taught her to put toilet paper on the seat or whatever to keep from spreading or getting anything else. They flare up or stay mild, some will disappear and more will come. I want them gone and so does she. Will you please let me know if silver cure is worth it? Thanks a bunch


----------



## tommom

I also am considering the silver cure but am concerned about its safety as it isn't regulated or recommended by a doctor. In fact my doc said to leave them alone which is hard to do after 4 months and spreading. I went online the only bad ingredient I found was 8-hydroxyquinoline which is in the silver skin and was found to cause cancer in mice. Who knows how much they were given though. I don't know. I also read that you can have problems (argyria, a condition in which silver salts deposit in the skin, eyes, and internal organs, and the skin turns ashen-gray) after long term use but all of the cases seemed to be people ingesting it. It's such a tough call because the silvercure website and bamamom have great things to say. I think I might call my doc and see what she says. I am just so over this and want a quick fix at this point. I don't want my ds to have these for years as some kids do! His case seems to still be mild enough that if the silvercure works we'll be in good shape but if they continue to spread then we could be in for the long haul. Anyone have thoughts on the safety issue?







:








:


----------



## joybird

Personally, I would leave them alone. The problem with trying to 'get rid of them' is that it interrupts the body's natural immune response. However long it takes the body to fight the virus off is just the body mounting its own defense. If I interrupt that, I would be afraid that real immunity had not developed. My ped agreed about this (not that it really matters







) and said that if you let it run its course the child will be immune for life thereafter. It makes sense.


----------



## tommom

You're right. I completely agree. It's just so hard to not do anything! I'll continue to be vigilant about hand washing. We'll be at the ocean this weekend. Hopefully that will be healing.







:








:


----------



## laneygirl

Actually my ped recommended silver cure to me as one of my options. They gave me three, I guess four options. Leave thema lone, aldara, dermatologist or silver cure. But I called my personal derma. and they have never heard of silver cure. I started apple cider vinegar yesterday and it looks a little better. I have left alone for a while and now it is becoming very bothersome and I feel sorry for my daughter.


----------



## bamamom

One thing my dermatologist said was that as soon as they were gone, they'd never get molluscum again. It made it easier to think of it as a common childhood disease. Supposedly, the immune system will recognize it once it kicks it, and you wont have to deal with it again.

I have actually realized that dd is having other issues like eczema on top of what is supposed to be molluscullum (sp?) . I've been rotating between Silvercure, Aldarra (only once or twice, that stuff is AWFUL!) and some homeade herbal stuff I cooked up. It seems to be working. The biggest ones have come off and the smaller ones appear to be going away. I dont know if its just time that's helping or what.


----------



## daniedb

I'm happy to share the recipe, I'll have to drag it out of my desktop, though, and I'm on my laptop. If I forget to come back and post, PM me and remind me, if you don't mind.


----------



## tommom

bamamom, My guy has some excema now too. I think it's from all the stuff we're doing to their skin. I've been putting some vitamin E oil on the irritated areas. I'm a little nervous because I read that kids with excema are more likely to get MC because it enters the body through a weakness in the body like a cut or something. My ds is covered in bug bites. I really hope he doesn't spread his MC through them!







:








:


----------



## bamamom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tommom* 
bamamom, My guy has some excema now too. I think it's from all the stuff we're doing to their skin. I've been putting some vitamin E oil on the irritated areas. I'm a little nervous because I read that kids with excema are more likely to get MC because it enters the body through a weakness in the body like a cut or something. My ds is covered in bug bites. I really hope he doesn't spread his MC through them!







:








:
















The dermatologist told us that kids who have any eczema are just more prone to get the MC. It gives the MC an avenue to get in.

*knock on wood* I think ours are finally going away. I think. Ugh.


----------



## angel911

My Seven year old son contracted this virus about 3 weeks before school got out, he had about 30 on his left side. We were told by our PED to just let them run their course...I though that was crazy ..she said it could take up to 2 years or more to go away..so I went to my Dermatologist the same day. She applied a blistering agent...it really hurt when we removed the tape and showered him hours later....She also prescribed Aldara...every other day for 2 hours at a time then a shower...this did not work as the virus spread...maybe it spread because the areas had already been effected and were just coming to the surface but we did this for 2 months...
I started silver cure friday before last....the virus is still spreading but some of it actually seems to be improving...







: he now has it on his inner left arm, groin, both inner legs and now it appears it may be surfacing on his cheeks near his eyes







: but i will stick with Silver cure for at least several weeks as they said it is a long process....he does have Eczema...prior to getting MC, we also think he may have gotten it from a local public pool...

With School starting tomorrow I don't know what I'll do if he gets a full eruption on his face, I would just die if children tormented him and he ended up with emotional as well as physical scars...
Any comments on how you all are handling the school issues??

I will keep you updated on his progress with the silver cure....how do you use Aldera and the silver cure together????

Thanks
Angel


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

My dd has a few on her arm and her teacher last year sent her to the school nurse and my dd said they are bites..and she didn't look into it further..tell him to say they are bites..bites of MC..lol...it sounds like your son is really struggling with them..i would let them alone..the more i tried to rid them the more they came....so i have let them go..it's so hard to not do anything..i see the white core comeing out and i want to pull it out and i stop my self and just let it go..and to tell you the truth...they have gotten better...he now only has 2-3..they are going away...i think that..also staying out of the pool and not taking long baths has helped. Can your son take a quick shower rather than being submersed in the tub? I think that has helped us. Good luck and really letting them run it's course is truely the best way...


----------



## angel911

Thanks Mamato3wild....My son only takes showers..thank goodness, so at least he's not soaking in them.
My son has an overwhelming desire to advertise this virus to anyone who will listen, he's not the least bit shy and enjoys the novelty of it(it sounds like a Harry Potter Ailment)....I will be working vigilantly today to stress that he should literally keep them underwraps, both by restraining from talking about it as well as definitely not showing them to his friends...luckily the bulk are on his inner arm and inner legs and rib cage on one side. So long sleeve shirts and long pants are a must...his school has a uniform and dress code, so that works out great.
I am placing a small piece of paper tape an each lesion to minimize the ooze spread to a small area if one should open while at school and then I'll change it as soon as he gets home...

My biggest concern these first few weeks is recess because it is still hot and muggy here, I'm concerned he'll run wild and get overheated then the little bumps will itch , making him want to scratch them more...so I may see if he can do alternate activities on days when it is exceptionally hot and sticky outside...

I agree that messing with the bumps seems to aggravate the condition, so I am refraining from trying to physically remove the core although I am putting a dab of silvercure on top of each before covering with a small piece of papertape...when I called them today the rep did tell me the ones that look like a heat rash appering on his face do tend to go away quicker and that the silver cure ointment is safe to use on them:







:


----------



## angel911

Well as expected







I got a call before a half day at school from the front office...My son told them he had a contagious rash...Great...so I as A Parent had to try and explain why and what the condition is,... they were reacting probably as I would if I was an outsider looking in but I also didn't want my son to be singled out like they used to do with leprosi..which in fact they were doing....
Ultimately I had them call the Dermatologist who explained that while it was contagious to anyone who might have direct contact with a mature open lesion ( which by the was are not only covered by long sleeves and pants but by a bandage on all lesions as well) it is not "HARMFUL" to pregnant women and cannot be transmitted through blood contact , in case he needs a band aid on a unrelated boo boo....They still said they would wear gloves when treating him in the nursing office...Probably a good idea whether a child has molluscum or not... . He made them feel better about the situation...
Welcome to BACK TO SCHOOL Trauma...







:

I wonder how many unreported cases there are, as the school had never heard of it but my dermatologist said it was fairly common...


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

oh bless your heart...you know what i noticed..i have not given my ds a bath in like 4 days and his "bumps" are drying out and the white core comes to the surface and dries out...and goes away....i do not see any new ones appearing..it seems that the more he is submersed in water the more they spread....so i've decided to use a wet wash cloth to wash him off...i spray california baby detangler in his hair to keep it smelling good...and i'm gonna wait and see if they just dont go away with me doing anything to them...oh i hope this works...i will keep you all posted. Good Luck with the school.


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc

I would SERIOUSLY give Emprizone a try.

It is not a drug,It is a skin gel that i have used for infected skin,
vaginitis, sun burn, steam burns,rashes, and poison oak successfully.
In my experience it not only soothes the sores and takes away itch it
rapidly heals the skin. This gel is made with Glyconutrient technology
and i have nothing but good things to say about it.

In the meantime give your children high vitamin whole
foods like raw colostrum, clo, and bone stocks.
Other great things to kill viruses is Olive leaf extract and
grape seed extract.


----------



## tommom

I'd rather not buy it online. Do you know if they would sell it at a pharmacy or should I go to Whole Foods/health food store? We're trying the thuja pellets. Its only been 2 days. I know it only works if it compliments (for lack of a better word) a person but I haven't been able to find out if it would compliment my ds. I am obviously new to homeopathy. Any thoughts girls? Interesting idea about the baths. I know that it has been tough healing this summer with all the swimming. We'll see what the fall brings.







:








:


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc

what i usually do is find someone who sells Mannatech
supplements in my area , have them order it and
then buy from them directly. It sounds like lot of work
to get it but its good stuff! At least in my experience.

I have an associate who orders it online for me all
the time, since i think you can only get it online.

Where are you located?


----------



## tommom

I found a salve at the health food store. It contains some of the same ingredients as Emprizone (I looked it up online) as well as some colloidal silver. I'll give this a shot. It does not seem as if the thuja is doing anything. The bumps look exactly the same.







:








:







:


----------



## angel911

Hi All,
Just wanted to give a update on the treatment we have been using for the last 3 weeks....I can see an amazing reduction in inflammation and no new lesions appear to be erupting. Most all the lesions appear to be "drying out or dissapearing"I started using the *silvercure* products approximately 3 weeks ago with twice daily treatments on all lesions., there were over 200 on arms, legs, trunk and groin and it was just starting to appear as a heat rash appearance on face...

I also am keeping him covered in long sleeves and pants at all times so no infected body parts came in contact with any other skin. So even at night full pajamas, new underwear, change towels and sheets daily.

I have also increased foods to boost immunity, omega 3's, dan-active mixed with a little goji juice, and Sea Buddies immunity booster..

School has been fine as all his lesions were out of sight and I had him stay inside at recess the 2 days it was really hot outside so he wouldn't sweat and then feel itchy.

Now the weather has been cooler and he has been enjoying recess.

Anyway , I just wanted to say the silver cure has been working very well based on trying other methods, but I have been very diligent with keeping him adequately covered with the product. It is not completely gone but it certainly looks like it is on the way out....We won't stop until he is completely lesion free and his skin looks normal again...Just glad I didn't give up on the treatment after a couple of weeks, this week has shown vast improvements.

We have been dealing with the virus for about 3.5 months, so I feel with researching how long this has the potential to last, especially with his eczema issues, plus trying aldara with zero success for 2 of those months that I am quite happy with appears to be happening now. At least I am not totally beside myself with frustration anymore. Oddly his eczema seems completely absent. I know the additional products I use from Silvercure help with dry itchy skin issues. So at least he is not scratching.
I will give an update when he is lesion free.


----------



## jacquih26

Boy this is fustrating - We are currently dealing with my daughter's which have spread under her arm like wildfire. We are assuming she picked it up from our public swimming pool or from a friend. We saw the dermatoligst last week and he suggested freezing them off and then using Aldara (which boosts her immune system and help fight the virus) on the lesions. Which we have tried and now we wait........

I was wondering if anyone has tried any other remedies. I have read about a product online called Molluscum No More.

I have done tons of research and I from what I have read they can go away by themselves but this can take up to 2 years.

I just wish I could do more - poor thing is feeling awful and super self conscience about it and having anybody see the scabs.


----------



## onlyboys

Our 3rd son (unvaxed, btw) had them for about 6 months, they peaked and went away. We left them totally alone. He had hundreds all over his torso.

Our 4th son has them now, and we're following the course and just not touching them. It's been about 6 months, though they show no sign of slowing. We are leaving them alone.

It's not a dangerous issue, and they resolved without any scarring for our son.


----------



## tommom

jacquih26, I tried zymaderm, another online product that had rave reviews, but didn't work for us. It was expensive and very difficult to apply on a two year old. I wouldn't recommend it unless you have a super cooperative child. My ds just wiggled and screamed so I ended up getting frustrated, spilling some, missing the bumps, etc. Apple cider vinegar seems to work on the ones ready to pop. The silver cure sounds really promising. I may try that soon.







:








:







:


----------



## bamamom

I scrambledup some homeade herbal salve, and we rotated Silvercure, Aldara, and the herbal stuff.

They actually are almost gone it appears. A few dried up ones on her torso (which stays covered all the time cept shower time) and I did another round of aldara today to kick those final few out.

4 months ago she broke out with her first few clear ones, so that's how long its taken to clear them up.


----------



## tommom

Questions for those of you who have used thuja or are knowledgeable in homeopathy:

How long can it be taken? Should we keep using it until we see a difference or should we stop using it because we don't see a difference?

I'm new to homeopathy as well as parenting and MC!







:








:


----------



## Lizi

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I'm so pleased to have finally found some real people dealing with molluscum contagiosum! I'm from NZ and my daughter has had MC for 2 years with no sign of it going away. I've tried so many treatments; homeopathic remedy, immune building powders, different types of creams, thuja wart paint, soaking in a bath with lavender oil and so on! I've learnt heaps reading through this thread, we are now showering her every second day (used to soak in warm bath every night!) and already they seem to be drying out a bit. I think the thuja paint has helped a bit, but now we are trying straight tea tree oil with hope it will work. I was about to order either Zymaderm or Silvercure off the web, but after browsing the thread have put it on hold, it didn't seem that many people had great success with either and with converting NZ dollars to US it was going to work out very expensive. I just want rid of the MC. She also has eczema and of courses itches the area they are in (between thighs and buttocks). My son has also caught them, I was bathing them together not realizing it loves to spread in the water, his aren't so bad, but hopefully the tea tree oil will get rid of his as well. Thanks for reading this long thread! Any more help would be fantastic.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

There is hope...ds has had mc for 18 months and it's going away..no new ones for about 2-3 weeks..they have dried up and are not coming back....yipeeeeee...i'm so excited...he says....mommy no more bumps..bless his heart...he had them so bad over the summer and we have stayed out of the pool for the last month or so and i really think that has helped along with vinegar baths....they are gone...


----------



## Lizi

I think I'll try the vinegar baths, how often to you give him a vinegar bath and how much and what sort of vinegar? I've noticed that not bathing her has made her white cores come up to the surface and then drying up after a day or so - but she won't let me try and squeeze them out! A couple are looking a bit infected today so putting antibiotic ointment on them, hopefully that will work otherwise it will be a trip to the doctor! Hopefully we are on our way out with them.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

I use white vinegar and put about 3/4 cup to 1 cup in his bath...i did that for about a week..one bath a day and then didnt give a bath for about 4-5 days and did that for a few weeks..of course if he got really dirty i would bath him..but not every night....i would pull the cores out while he was sleeping..if they looked like they were about to pop or if the core was sticking out..i used a pair of tweezers and wiped them down real good with peroxide before and after i pulled out the core...no more m/c they are gone..he does have some scars from the m/c hopefully those will go away....they do stop..it's so hard i know...but they will go away.


----------



## tommom

Okay, 18 months. I hope these go away sooner than that. I don't think I can take another year of this! Funny thing though...About a week ago ds got his first one under the diaper. I totally freaked but I have left it alone aside from putting a little calendula on it every few days. It is gone now. I remember reading on another thread that urine is good for skin conditions. I actually thought about rubbing his wet diaper on the others but just couldn't bring myself to do it.







:








:


----------



## maureen73

My 2 year has had this for months on his upper arm and back and it drives me crazy. I tried the silver cure too and it did nothing (except give them $70.00). Pediatrician said it will eventually disappear but it took her daughter two years before it went away.







:


----------



## tommom

Argh! My son's are spreading like crazy. They are now all over his belly and creeping towards his back. He has gotten some red rash type ones on his face but the Waleda calendula cream clears those up overnight but seems to do nothing on the big wart ones. He keeps getting one at a time inside his diaper but those go away so quick which is weird considering the warm, moist area. Perhaps this is what everyone means when they say with MC they get worse before they get better. I hope so!







:








:


----------



## Lizi

What a pain for you that his MC is spreading. I've been using straight tea tree oil on my DS, they seem to be drying out slowly, but we still have a long way to go! After having them for 2 years I guess I can't expect an overnight cure. I just hope new ones don't keep popping up. There's no way she'll let me pull the cores out of the ripe ones, so I just have to wait for them to dry up. I've also stopped bathing her every night, we are showering every second night which has made a big difference also.







:


----------



## tommom

I was using straight tto at the beginning of this ordeal but it really dried out the surrounding skin. It became pink and kind of raw so that when I would put the tto on he would scream bloody murder. I use it now only periodically although I believe it would be helpful if I did it more often. Id do think the thuja is starting to do something. Although ds has alot more bumps, he has many that are getting red and looking like the core is ready to come out. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.







:








:


----------



## Lizi

I've found the same with the tea tree drying out surrounding skin so have cut back on the amount of times putting it on. Heaps of hers are looking quite red and angry, I am so sick of this MC, wish it would pack up and leave! Thought I'd try doing nothing for the next week and see what happens, so far no new ones have popped up, so once again fingers crossed!







:


----------



## angel911

I have had very good success with the silver cure program and will note that it did not work for at least one person on this site that tried it but I can't say enough about it...

My son had them for approximately 4 1/2 months and i know that at the rate they were spreading they would have been around for much much longer had we not stumbled upon this treatment. He has eczema which also seemed to be reduced while using this treatment.

All my sons active lesions have dried up ..he had over 200 lesions less than a month and a half ago and with diligent twice and sometimes three times a day treatment. I was adamant about treatment and made sure no part of his body that had lesions on them touched any other part of his body..we went through lots of paper tape and changed pajamas and sheets every night.

I will have to say that you must follow the directions specifically to get results as quick as we did. We did put small pieces of duck tape over the mature lesions to open them up and help them come to the surface. His skin now has the faint appearance of where the old lesions were but those seem to be fading daily. The product wasn't inexpensive but neither were the rounds of Aldara which did absolutely nothing for our problem. We bought the family sized kit, which had soaps, shampoo, spray, a sealer and an ointment. It probably had more than we needed but I wasn't going to be caught without the right thing and have to reorder and pay shipping on additional product.
This costs the same as 2 and a half rounds of treatment of Aldara

I just wanted to share this as I was at my wits end and other methods had not worked for me. I have no ties to silvercure or their products, just a mom seeking out the quickest way to remedy this awful virus. Good luck with whatever method you choose and I hope you have quick relief.

Angel


----------



## Sitam23

Hello there,
I'm new and trying to catch up with all that has been going on in this thread. My son is 3 and Dr. has been telling us all this time that the "bumps" were excema. Only now has another Dr. told us it is M/C. Trying the TTO and all the bumps are looking enlarged & red, are they supposed to get worse before they get better? Am I supposed to pick the "whitehead" out? Please help as I am quite lost. Thanks.







:


----------



## tommom

My ds's are also looking red and swollen. Many have popped overnight leaving blood on his jammies. I know it's the inside that is so contagious so I got those little round bandaids and started covering the ones that look ready to pop. In our experience once they pop that one is gone for good the surrounding area is a different story which is why I am now on the band aid kick. I am alternating tto, vinegar, and zymaderm. Ds is also taking thuja orally. I am also waiting for some australian lemon myrtle to be delivered. Apparently that too is very helpful. Wow, mc is expensive when you add up all the oils, cream, vinegar, bandaids, loads of laundry, etc.!!!!!







:








:


----------



## Lizi

I had my DD at the doctor last week as a few of her MC's were looking like they were getting infected. It was a locum doc and he said there was new research out that said fusidic acid cream/ointment was supposed to be good at getting rid of MC! So we are now trying this and it seems to be working!! I had been using TTO but found it was burning the surrounding skin. I got the ointment and it sticks to the bumps, they do go red first, the white core comes up which I try to wipe away as she won't let me squeeze them and then they dry up and hopefully disappear for good! Its been a long process for us, over 2.5 years now but I'm hopeful a complete disappearance is in sight! Unfortunately my DS has now caught them and he has them all over his body, but the fusidic acid ointment seems to be helping his also! It's worth a try and here in NZ is free on prescription (I've spent a small fortune on trying to find a cure over the last 2.5 years)!.







:


----------



## tommom

I'm almost afraid to write this lest I jinx us but... You guys the Australian lemon myrtle is clearing those suckers up finally. The oil is stronger than tto so I mixed it with olive oil in a 3:1 ratio and apply it 3 times a day with a q-tip. DS smells delicious, it doesn't hurt, the lemon myrtle dries them out and the olive oil moisturizes I guess. I am less stressed about the whole situation too which is really great! I am pleased so far. It's been less than a week. I'll keep you guys posted. I am beginning to see a light at the end of the tunnel.








:


----------



## Lizi

I'm so pleased for you that you've had a good result! Ours are drying up and going away too with the fusidic acid ointment - yah! I'm off to get another tube each at the doctor and that should hopefully do it! Have you noticed any new ones since you've been treated with the Australian Lemon stuff? I have noticed a few newies on my DS and DD, but when the ointment goes on it must kick in pretty fast, as they dry up fairly rapidly. I've also noticed the cores coming out quickly and my DS easily picks them out himself, this wasn't happening before!







:


----------



## tommom

No new ones. Thank goodness. The cores are coming out really fast. I have to change ds's undershirt three times a day because there are little spots of blood and of course MC germs all over it. Good for you guys too. Whatever works for you is what I think! I've tried everything under the sun.


----------



## onthemove

did you order the Australian lemon myrtle from somewhere or is it available at the hfs?


----------



## tommom

lemonmyrtleessentials.com


----------



## onthemove

we are 14 months into this now and some of the 'spots' are still hanging around but the ones that have left us are leaving a small freckle like scar on her tummy. suggestions on what might help the scarring?


----------



## Morkie

My son was diagnosed with this mid August and it was gone by mid Oct with the use of Derma Smoothe and a carribean vacation. We have 3 kids and we know this is not eczema. His bumps started on his thighs, then, butt, tummy, and it spread everywhere except for face and head. From reading this thread we tried epsom salt bath and then Zymaderm. 1st Doctor said it should go a way with time. By 4th week, still no luck, we went to see 2nd docter who prescribed Derma Smooth DIN00873292 made by Hill Dermaceuticals. It is an oil to be applied with water several times a day. We used this for 2 wks and then we were to be on vacation to the carribeans mid Oct. His bumps were still there but not as severe as the 1st 4 wks. We read on this thread that for some salt water worked, so when we arrived on the beach we rubbed the sand and soaked him for 4 hrs a day. It got worst before it got better. The first day, his skin was swollen and red, but by the 3rd day it was looking much better. By the end of the 7 day vacation we stopped using the Derma Smooth.


----------



## elizawill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wantingagirl2b#4* 
My 3 yr. old has Molluscum contagiosum and we have been unsuccessful at getting rid of this. Does anyone out there have any experience with this. All info on web says highly contagious but yet no one in family of five doesn't have it except our 3 yr. old. However two different dr.'s said it is Molluscum Contagiosum. We have tried the silver sure from the molluscum.com site but nothing has worked. He has had this for about 6 good months and I am preg. with twins and I am trying to get rid of it as quick as possible because now we were advised that my eight yr. old that did take baths with him is to not do that anymore. And absolutely not to share towels, washcloths etc. Any one out there with a cure that worked for them?

Thanks in advance for any and all input.

Kelly

please forgive me for not reading through this whole post, so i'm not sure if this has been mentioned. liquid bandaid will get rid of them. my kids caught it from their cousins - this worked really well and it doesn't hurt my kids when i applied it. hope that helps.


----------



## momtomo

Our son has had molluscum for 1-1/2 years now, he is 4-1/2. The kids in his preschool are starting to talk about the bumps and dots around his face. He has them around his eyes, on his eyelids and some on his eyelash area. I've done so much research about this, taken him to derm and ped, both won't touch them because of where they are located. They seem to get better then get worse again. I've read on this board about lemon myrtle oil, apple cider vinegar, and regular vinegar. I prefer to try something natural because of the area they're located. For those that have tried the vinegars or lemon myrtle oil is it OK to put around the eye area? Which one seemed to work the best. He's going to be starting kindergarten soon and the thought of the kids teasing him is so depressing to me, his preschool kids are already asking what they are. What do I do if they won't let him go to kindergarten because of where they are located? I can't put bandages on them. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## honeysuckle1

I'm so sorry you've been dealing with Molluscum as well, and on your son's face. That's really hard. When we were in the states we were advised to let our son's molluscum rash be & run its course. Then it multiplied and spread over several different parts of his body. He has had it for 1 1/2 years, contracted it at 1 1/2yrs in the middle of winter. We went to one pool that winter, he never touched any towels or public surfaces, was in our arms the whole time. He also got a DPT shot that winter, he had a big bruise-like reaction on his thigh, but molluscum first appeared on his trunk. He was not in daycare or any situation where clothing was shared & he didn't have skin to skin contact with anyone on the playground.

After 8 months of these things spreading, he broke out in what looked like a hundred tiny ones on his chest all in one red patch (wasn't molluscum, just eczema). We are in a rural part of Europe, and I freaked out & forced my husband to help us get a doctor's appointment. She diagnosed molluscum and eczema and said the only way to get rid of it was to scrape the white-heads out with a curette & apply antibiotic (neosporin) to the scabs, because they spread by scratching & you can't keep toddlers from scratching. She also prescribed hydrocortisone cream for the eczema, which I successfully used on several areas that looked like underground molluscum.

The problem is that a few are still emerging from underneath the skin where they spread over the course of the first 8 months when we didn't know how to handle it. They are emerging REALLY slowly. I wash everything that he wears/uses on his body, keep his nails trimmed short, and keep him dry now. We don't use soap when bathing him(except on his feet & butt), just in case the eczema will reappear & provide a path for the molluscum. We also avoid lotion because I read that it holds in moisture & provides a good environment for it to grow.

We made a second trip to the dermatologist here 4 weeks after the first removal & will return before we return to the states. The scraping is difficult since he is 2 1/2. However the quantity is substantially reduced & they are not re-emerging from the original sites. He has some scarring from the ones that grew large (1.5mm), and the whole thing causes me a lot of stress daily.

I tried vinegar, tea tree (poked in the middle of the warts with a sterile needle), salt water baths, and band aids to no avail. I think removal is the only way to go for us, after reading this whole thread. No single formula seems to work consistently, except removal. It seems like people have seen improvement over time, but none of the topical treatments seem to work for more than one person. If I'm wrong, please let me know, as I would do just about anything to avoid another removal.

If your ped won't order a removal I would consider trying a second opinion. This just seems like a really insidious virus that should be researched more fully by the medical establishment. I think that doc's care more about possible scarring and thus lawsuits, more than they care about what will help a child. I don't think it's spiritually healthy to not be able to look at my son without analyzing his skin in anticipation of a possible breakout.


----------



## miamimom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeysuckle1* 
t. I don't think it's spiritually healthy to not be able to look at my son without analyzing his skin in anticipation of a possible breakout.

You said it sister.

I am virtually suicidal over this effing MC problem. My 17 month old son has them on his face and torso. We've been following doctor's orders for the past 7 months and leaving them be, hoping for them to "go away on their own." It has not happened and I think I see more coming on his face. Finally, this morning, I popped one his upper arm. It was very near the surface and looked like it needed a little help. A gentle squeeze later, I very carefully (alcohol, antiseptic, q-tips) extracted a tiny solid round kernel/nodule. There was some blood but toddler didnt seem to notice a single thing about it. I sterilized the area and covered with band aid so he couldnt touch it. Let's see what happens.

My son didnt go to any public pools or share towels. I have no idea where they might've come from. It's very frustrating how non-chalant my pediatrician is about it. I admit I am sort of relieved that she thinks its such a non-issue, but as we can see in this thread, it's not exactly "nothing."
My pediatrician doesnt even think I should see a derma, at his age. So I am continuing to wait it out.

Anyone else think there is strong link between MC and pox vaccines? That seems to be such a strong link I wonder why it's not more discussed. I suspect if you were told that there's a chance you child might inherit a life long wart problem or temporary wart problem all over his body for a few years... you would probably refuse the vaccine. Anyone heard anything on this?

I send out bonding mother vibes to all the other mothers dealing with this horrifying problem that needs more attention cause as far as I am concerned, it's serious enough.

p/s beach hasnt worked for me yet. But I guess its the best possible remedy! I'll report back when I can take him 7 days in a row. After all, I live in Miami, I should take advantage of the beach already.


----------



## CharlieToaster

It took just about a year and ours did go away by themselves. When they went away they looked really infected but that is how they resolved themselves. (the doc that told us to wait it out did not know that this is what was going on but after the third part of his body they went through the red swollen stage I realized that was just the working themselves out)

I have no idea how ds actually got these, all I could come up with was our lives were very stressfull as we were moving from Germany to the US and he probably caught them on the airplane trip home.


----------



## Flor

Dss had this around his eyes when he was 4/5. Dh had been picking at them, thinking they were pimples. I took him to a derm. and he said to just let them be and not pick (dss is a picker). They would get red and swollen then pop or just fade away. He is 13 now and they haven't come back, but it was a painful preschool year with a big one on his eyelid.


----------



## miamimom

It really is great to hear that they go away. It's just incredible to think that one day, this stress is going to be gone.

If they were only on his torso, it wouldn't be so bad but the face thing... that really is upsetting because it makes molluscum a potential topic of conversation no matter where you go.

I don't need to tell you, we really are going nowhere enclosed these days.
It's all outdoor and far from others...I just shudder in horror to think that I/my ds would pass this onto someone else.
The contagious thing is such a quagmire too. When I asked my pedi if he should be taken out of his play class, her response was "good god no! if we kept all these kids indoors, there would be nary a kid..."
But there's all this rhetoric about how sterile the baby's environment needs to be. This seems contradictory to me!

I took him out of the play class anyway though.

Yes, I guess you've all guessed by now that I am the nervous one.

A a weird aside: I am getting pimples in the areas on MY face that my kid has MC on his face. Amazing ! My dh thinks this some deep maternal energy at work to try and "sympathize" with him. I've somehow willed bumps on my face, wow the power of the mind.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elizawill* 
please forgive me for not reading through this whole post, so i'm not sure if this has been mentioned. liquid bandaid will get rid of them. my kids caught it from their cousins - this worked really well and it doesn't hurt my kids when i applied it. hope that helps.

Thanks but we are all cleared up! :0) We did the popping method







Everywhere you read it says do not do this but I finally got brave popped them and was careful to remove and discard the waxy core and all is good. I later asked my dr. about what I did and she says it is in the medical books to do that but they do not advise anyone to do so because of lawsuits. You know you must serilize the needle and use good common sense, but dr.'s want advise to do that because most she said will not use what she called good common sense. So anyone else care to do it that way I think was the fastest way for us. No scarring either. Blemishes everyone talks about but they quickly faded and now gone. Well good luck to all of you and I hope everyone's dc becomes MC free SOON!!!!


----------



## NatrlCatholicMama

So glad to find this thread after realizing that the bumps on my son's legs are exactly like the pictures of this on the web - little fleshy domes w/ a dimple in the middle. They don't bother him at all, and it seems to be rare(?) to have them on legs only, but there they are.

My question: there doesn't seem to be any sign of any kind of "white core" anywhere. These don't look like something that could pop. Some are blood-scabbed over, my guess is just irritation from clothes/sitting/etc. If they look exactly like the online pics, am I right in assuming that's what this is?


----------



## honeysuckle1

Good luck diagnosing your son's rash. My son's don't have a visible white core until they grow considerably & the only reason I can recognize the bumps as molluscum is because I've seen them begin, grow, and get dissected upon removal. The pics on the net don't really help.

Just want to post to update a bit. I started feeding my son a flaxseed pill here and there, mixed in with cold flavorful foods, just in case his essential fatty acids were low (we're vegetarian). His latest few have been emerging since December, really slowly & all of a sudden after the first few days of flaxseed they all started to come to heads or turn red. Don't know if it's related, but one erupted & I was able to remove it after a bath. If my son was a little more patient I could remove the last few myself. We have an appt. for removal tomorrow & I'm hoping that the flax seed pills have helped so we won't see any more breakouts. I don't see any more bumpy areas on his body waiting to erupt. Wish us luck. I'll keep updating, & wishing everyone else luck with this.


----------



## Stayseeliz

We're in the middle of dealing with this too. I'm so frustrated. DS has had about 6-8 spots under his belly button for a few months. We went to the ped last week and he said it was MC and prescribed Aldara. We put it on him and his skin is now red, irritated and has open places that are bleeding and are oozing green. NICE! Thanks so much ped! I did a little more research on Aldara and is labeled as a carcinogen and used to treat skin cancer. Not exactly what we were hoping for..

I called the ped and they said to stop using the cream (DUH!) and use warm soap and water on it and keep it clean and dry and under a band-aid until Wednesday then come in if it doesn't look better.

I'm ticked about this. I was afraid to not do anything since it's spreading. Bleh. No sure what to do now. I don't want it to get all over his torso and his face and neck. I'm going to wait until Wednesday to see what happens and then we might end up heading to a pediatric dermatologist.

How can I boost DS's immune system? He does have eczema and has had the chicken pox vaccine (fwiw my only child who has had it and the only one with MC).

Bleh..This is just annoying! I'm also taking him to get allergy tested on Wednesday for other issues. Would him having MC make a difference with the testing? I don't want to overload his system!


----------



## tommom

Oh you poor things! One year ago I was exactly where you are. That is until Australian lemon myrtle saved the day. I read about it on another forum. I ordered it online and mixed the entire bottle with olive oil in a 1:4 ratio. I saturated each bump with a q tip 3 times a day and changed my ds's tee shirt each time as they started popping and bleeding a little almost immediately after use. We had been dealing with mc for four months, the lemon myrtle cleared it up in about a week. Good luck!


----------



## Stayseeliz

Thanks for the suggestion! Right now we've got to let his stomach heal from where the Aldara took it's toll then I'm going to attack the MC again.

Just a warning for anyone who has eczema. Be VERY careful about using the aldara. The dr was amazed today how DS reacted to the cream. It looks like a burn on his belly and we're having to treat it like one. It's awful!!


----------



## stacey0402

I need help! My daughter was diagnosed a few weeks ago. She had groups of small pimple-like bumps on one of her arms, the side of her neck, and 3-4 in other random spots. In just two weeks it has spread to her other arm, her chest, and belly. She must have 50 bumps and I'm sure she'll get more. Is this normal? I kind of assumed since she's healthy she'd only have a few. I got Lemon Myrtle n the mail yesterday but I haven't used it yet. I guess I need to go get some olive oil. Anything else I should try? How often should I apply the oil? I'm really upset about this and afraid the rest of us will get it too.


----------



## Demeter9

If you can, remove the core. Paint with Gentian Violet. Wash everyday with mysore sandalwood soap. Put mysore sandalwood oil on them at least once a day.

I've had this forever, but I didn't know it. I've had one on my finger that I thought was a callous for ... oh... about 20 years. I had a metal sliver there, then the callous developed. The core has come out of it a number of times, and I thought it was wierd that happened and that it never went away.

I put it together when I realized that what was on my ears and on my eyelid was MCV.

One week later, all of them are gone. Good stuff that soap.


----------



## stacey0402

Thanks Demeter







After reading tons of stuff today I've decided to do 3 things...

1. 1-2T organic, unfiltered, unpasturized Apple Cider Vinegar in juice 2 times a day.
2. Dab bumps with diluted Lemon Myrtle EO 2 times a day.
3. Wash daily with mysore sandalwood soap.

I'll report back in a week







Wish us luck!


----------



## tommom

stacey-change her shirt often, every time you reapply l.m. They should begin to pop pretty quickly and will leave little spots of blood where the bump is. They don't continue to bleed. You just want to get the yucky mc germs off her body asap because it's the inside core that is the contagious part. I had ds in a onesie so that he couldn't scratch them too. Good luck!


----------



## obsessivecompulsiv

Stacey - did your strategy work? I am in my 30's and have got MC (not through Sx) I think i caught it from my boyfriends little girl. i had really bad eczema 6 months ago and she has it. It took a couple of months to come out and now my back is covered. It was very benign for all this time but as soon as i started to manage it, the virus has really taken hold. I also had a cold last week so took some immune fighting, virus attacking combination of andrographis, olive leaf and echinacea. I think my body is trying to reject the virus and so have had a mass break out. I am at my wits end so any advice is good. I also live on my own and can't get to my spots to squeeze them!


----------



## stacey0402

Quote:


Originally Posted by *obsessivecompulsiv* 
Stacey - did your strategy work? I am in my 30's and have got MC (not through Sx) I think i caught it from my boyfriends little girl. i had really bad eczema 6 months ago and she has it. It took a couple of months to come out and now my back is covered. It was very benign for all this time but as soon as i started to manage it, the virus has really taken hold. I also had a cold last week so took some immune fighting, virus attacking combination of andrographis, olive leaf and echinacea. I think my body is trying to reject the virus and so have had a mass break out. I am at my wits end so any advice is good. I also live on my own and can't get to my spots to squeeze them!

yes! It is working so well. I did get the core out of a few, and those are healing faster than the others, but all of her bumps are getting smaller and much less noticeable. I ended up not getting the soap because I couldn't find it. We apply the lemon myrtle oil (diluted with olive oil, 2 parts LM: 8 parts olive oil) 2 times a day and I have stopped giving her the vinegar after one week. She was a little trooper about drinking it, but since things have improved so dramatically I figure we can just do the oil and see if things continue to progress.

I have to admit I am a little surprised that it worked. Much love to the mommas on mdc who shared their wisdom -->







:


----------



## nwmamas

I think we're licking it! Both my DDs have MC. No idea where the older one got it (no chicken pox, no vax, no exposure to CP or shingles or the vaxes of which we're aware, maybe 5 lifetime trips to public pools). The little one got it from her older sister.

We stopped towel sharing completely. Washed the girls' towels religiously.

We did a 50/50 mix of iodine and tea tree oil. Once nightly dabbed directly on the spots with toilet paper or a tissue.

My older kid gets it every couple days still (3 or 4 weeks later) but she only has 3 or 4 spots left. They're not red, raised, or very noticeable. I just don't want them to spread.

The little kid without the eczema (go figure) developed a horrid, itchy, painful diaper rash looking thing. Her itching caused the whole thing to spread all over, up and down her legs and onto her back, and stomach.

I did one day of her sister's eczema steroid to clear it up to stop the spreading and the pain asap. They say steroids can thin the skin and cause more MC, but I guess this is heresay and there are no studies to back it up. Besides, after 2 applications, she was all better. The MC are quickly disappearing with TTO again.

The whole thing should really take a couple weeks without the complications. You can also dilute the TTO more than I did -- mine is obscenely strong and probably not a good idea.


----------



## hacomommy

My daughter who is now 6 since june started out with these bumps on the back of her knee a bit over a year ago, we went to the doctor and was told they were just skin tags (at that time she only had about 5-6) well the whole year through Kindergarten she began to get more on the same area so i took her to the family doctor and did not say what it was he just asked if we wanted them off, so we agreed to have them frozen, well I had no idea how painful it would be for my baby girl she screamed and squirmed so much he actually missed a few and got her normal skin, anyway we left there and by the time we got home she had 3 more then when we went we decided NOT to ever have that done again yet kids were making fun of her "kudies" etc







so 3 days ago we went to the Pediatrician and she took one look at them and said it was MC, there is no cure and it has to run it's course which can be anywhere from 6 months to 5 years, I was horrifed ...she wrote the name down told me to go home and goggle it so I have been on the internet ALL weekend trying to find a way to rid this stuff. Funny thing is.. I dont understand how it is so "highly contagious" as she told me it was seeing how my daughter has had this for well over a year now and no onelse in the household, her soccer team, dance class or friends have contracted it. I have read many things online the last 2 days and I am skeptical of some, and curious of others. I did go to our natural food store today I purchased the organic apple cider vinegar, but I am wondering.. how long should I leave the dampened cotton ball and bandaid on the bumps? Where online can I purchase the lemon myrtle? and how in the world did you moms get your children to allow you to "pop" them she freaks out when I try to clean them and take bandaids off. So any adive will help. thank you

oh yeah I forgot to mention that the ped doc counted them Friday and she has 16 on that leg, 6 on the other thigh and 3 on her back right shoulder then told my DD that she is not to touch them, pick them, scratch them and the only thing she can do is look at them. How in the world do they expect a child to remember that when she is at school and goes to scratch and I am not there to tell her not to? She starts first grade tomorrow and I am afraid to tell the teacher and then have people exclude her. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## tommom

I got the l.m. at lemonmyrtleessentials.com. The l.m. mixed with olive oil should cause the bumps to pop on their own so you should not have to do it yourself. I tried once or twice on my ds. He screamed like mad. Not worth it imo. Almost a year later we are still mc free thanks to the l.m. Best of luck!


----------



## hacomommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tommom* 
I got the l.m. at lemonmyrtleessentials.com. The l.m. mixed with olive oil should cause the bumps to pop on their own so you should not have to do it yourself. I tried once or twice on my ds. He screamed like mad. Not worth it imo. Almost a year later we are still mc free thanks to the l.m. Best of luck!

Thank you so much for the advice. and the website info. I went to our loca homeopathic store this morning and purchased the sandal wood soap bar and they sold me so wart/ skin virus oil, she said I can bring it back if it does not work. Last night I put the saturated cotton ball in the apple cider vinegar and tight bandaid over it (just tried this on one to see what it would do) and when I checked it this morning it looked no different the before. I am going to try this oil they gave me and if it does not work I will bite the bullet and buy the lemon oil from the site. I looked at it and I am wondering since it is comingfrom AUST. how long should ti take to get to me, I love in FL?
I will keep an update on how we are doing~


----------



## tommom

I don't remember it taking too long at all and I was definitely anxious to get it! Maybe a week? I live in Maine. Can't be too different.


----------



## hacomommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tommom* 
I don't remember it taking too long at all and I was definitely anxious to get it! Maybe a week? I live in Maine. Can't be too different.

OK, well thank you so much, I ordered the lemon myrtle oil today I hope it gets here soon but i have a questions about it. once I put the oil on, do I still cover each one with a bandaid or do I leave it open? Any suggestions will help. also my daughter did let me pop one (the biggest one) it did not hurt her at all and it just bleed, there was absolutly NO white stuff??? is this normal? thanks so much !!


----------



## NatrlCatholicMama

We got some LMO a month ago, diluted it in olive oil, and put it on twice a day for a week. Nothing happened. None of them have popped, bled, or gone away. I think they *might* have stopped spreading, though. Not sure.

After a week, I got discouraged, and started doing it just whenever I remembered - about once every 3 days, lol!

Anyone else start out this slow and then later get good results? I need encouragement to keep up twice a day on two boys who really don't want me doing it!

I have a feeling the medical professional actually knows NOTHING about MC. They say it's common & very contagious - but no one else in our house has gotten it after 6mo of it here, and NO one I talk to, friend or family, has ever even heard of it! Apparently only pediatricians know what this is! For something so obvious and unsightly, I can't believe no one's ever heard of it! Weird.


----------



## hacomommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatrlCatholicMama* 
We got some LMO a month ago, diluted it in olive oil, and put it on twice a day for a week. Nothing happened. None of them have popped, bled, or gone away. I think they *might* have stopped spreading, though. Not sure.

After a week, I got discouraged, and started doing it just whenever I remembered - about once every 3 days, lol!

Anyone else start out this slow and then later get good results? I need encouragement to keep up twice a day on two boys who really don't want me doing it!

I have a feeling the medical professional actually knows NOTHING about MC. They say it's common & very contagious - but no one else in our house has gotten it after 6mo of it here, and NO one I talk to, friend or family, has ever even heard of it! Apparently only pediatricians know what this is! For something so obvious and unsightly, I can't believe no one's ever heard of it! Weird.

I am right there with you, I am beggining to lose total faith in Medical doctors, when she told me there was no cure and it is soemthing that has to run it's course (up to 5 years) I told myself and my daughter there is no way I am going to let it go that long I will find a natural way to get rid of it along with lots of prayers, after all god put plants on this earth for a reason and I am begining to believe it is for natural healing. did you keep bandaids on the bumps even with the LMO was on them?

I just wonder because if I put it on there with no bandaid and it pops then it will get on skin and cause more? I dont know what do to but I have been keeping bandaids on all of them because they are "highly contagious" per the dr's.


----------



## Bunnybee

bump


----------



## petalutha

First of all, thank you to everyone who takes the time to post here about what works or what doesn't. I agree with those who say the doctors seem to know so little about this ... telling us to not worry!

My daughter has molluscum. When the ped diagnosed it, he said take her to the dermatologist since it has already spread from the back of one knee to the other. The dermatologist used the blistering agent (beetlejuice) and it was horrible.

After those blisters finally scabbed over and went away (while she screamed in pain and missed almost 2 weeks of school), she now has about 10 new spots, but they are teeny tiny. They don't bother her one bit. Two are a little bigger (still very small compared to some photos I've seen) and look like they might erupt eventually.

Some of her original ones were this tiny, but they put the blistering agent on anyway.

When the molluscum are that small, does that mean the body is successfully fighting the virus? If I had to guess, she has had this for 9 months before the doctor properly diagnosed it.

I can't stand the thoughts of taking her back to the dermatologist, but worse, I can't stand the thought of this spreading to other parts.

I am currently putting vinegar or tea tree oil on the spots. So far no change. I plan to order lemon myrtle today.

I'm not sure if I should treat the teeny spots or if they will (possibly) just go away w/o erupting.

I've heard some say they squeeze out the center, but I don't know how to do that without the fluid getting on the nearby skin. Plus I don't know how I would ever get her to be still. She is 5, but very squeemish.

I have read about molluscum in forum after forum, but couldn't find any mention of the very tiny spots. Thank you for anyone who can enlighten me about my question.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

I noticed that when my dd took pro-biotics this summer when we were in Mexico...for 7weeks....her Molluscums got smaller and eventually went away. We also were not at the neighborhood pool every day either. I swear our molluscums came from the pool. Also TTO helps them dry up too.


----------



## stacey0402

Quote:


Originally Posted by *petalutha* 
I have read about molluscum in forum after forum, but couldn't find any mention of the very tiny spots. Thank you for anyone who can enlighten me about my question.


All of my dd's spots are very small. I'll take a pic and post tonight. I think it would be helpful since so many of the pics on the internet are te worst-case-scenario type of pictures. I have successfully popped even tiny bumps....but they keep...coming...back. I'm tired of trying to control them, so we're just letting them run their course. I ocassionally pop bumps on her neck and other visible areas.


----------



## NatrlCatholicMama

For a brief recap, my 6yo got them last winter (definitely not the pool, and none of my children have ever had varivax) on his legs and my 3yo got them late spring (I think) on his belly. The 9 & 1yo have not had them. My children regularly eat plain whole yogurt and other lacto-fermented (naturally probiotic) foods (although the latter are only about once/wk). The two that have the bumps are also the two that have (from my diagnosis, not a doc's!) sugar addiction and likely yeast overgrowth, like me.

I tried LMO twice a day for a week and nothing happened. At all. But over the next 6 weeks or so (w/ me only bothering with LMO about once a week, if that), my 6yo's bumps started to go away, and the replacements were few, and lasted very short. His are now completely gone. I never could bring myself to pop any.

My 3yo's are almost gone. I've been trying to do LMO again, since I think that's probably what started the first successful resistance effort! I remember about twice a week now.

They've had bumps of many different sizes from the start. I haven't seen any difference between the sizes of the bumps, except that maybe at the start they were smaller? and maybe again at the end? Although currently my 3yo has bumps of all sizes, including an enormous one on his belly.


----------



## WCM

My 5YO DD has had them for about 8 months now. Yep, a summer full of lesson's at our local pool.

I've popped two over the pst month's. The ones that are ready to pop look obviously diff (on my kid anyway) in that the white head is very visible and looks almost isolated from the surrounding skin. but it hurts like the devil and it bleeds far more than you'd expect, because of the virus. a reg cut would never bleed this much.

We're on holiday in Hawaii right now so I plan to pop some and then have her out in the salt water and sun, and cover them up at night until they heal.

fingers crossed.

I think I'll use TTO on the un-poppable ones.

So glad this thread exists. oh and my kids are all unvax'd and BF for 4 years.

now if only our family's ketosis pilaris had a cure. argh.


----------



## workjw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WCM* 
now if only our family's ketosis pilaris had a cure. argh.

You might find this thread helpful with ketosis pilaris. I think if you search the allergy forum there are also some good threads about it


----------



## onthemove

We have been mc free for about 10 months now but the ones that I popped have all scarred. the scars are on dd's tummy and are hardly noticable but there are about 12. I used a sterilized pin and only punctured the top so I was gentle and didn't mess with them much. please remember this when you are popping that they may leave a scar.


----------



## URwhatU8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supermuma* 
I would be very interested in hearing any info on the yeast theory.... My dd has had some yeast related stuff going on basically since birth.


There may be a connection to yeast here. I had a yeast infection on my breast when my son was a couple months old. It cleared up when I started taking probiotics and reduced the sugar in my diet.

About 4 months ago my son started showing signs of Molluscum Contagiosum, but we didn't know what it was until yesterday.

I'm still breastfeeding so I think that as a result his case of MC is very subtle compared to what we've seen on the web. We are going to overcome this by boosting his immune system and treating the spots with tea tree oil. Just after 1 day of doing so we're seeing a huge improvement. I may also want to try something like SilverCare. I would really like to try a colloidal silver on this. I just _feel_ it's something we need to look into for our family.

Thank goodness for forums like this!


----------



## stacey0402

just wanted to post a little update! Maddie started getting bumps last summer...maybe May? It is now 9 months later and the bumps are miraculously disappearing! I am so happy. About a month ago, the 4 bumps on her left side got big and pimple-like. They were red and angry looking. I feared they were infected for some reason and Maddie let me pop them and apply Neosporin. In retrospect I think it was actually an attack by her immune system. They healed nicely and I started to notice that all her bumps (and she had LOTS) were just disappearing. I am sad to say that she does have very small pit-looking scars on her torso







I hope they go away over time. She has maybe 3 very tiny bumps right now, and I am hopeful they will disappear soon.

Now that we are at the end of this journey, I think there was really nothing we could do to get them to go away faster. Her body just needed to take care of them over time. Nobody else in the family got any spots, but I did stop letting her bathe with her sister and brother.


----------



## URwhatU8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeanne D'Arc* 
I would SERIOUSLY give Emprizone a try.

This is fantastic stuff. I'm using it on my ds's MC now.


----------



## Narn

I was reading this thread a few months ago when my LO's were at their worst on her arm and torso. I was relieved to see they were common and decided to leave them alone. Sure enough, after having them for about a year, they started to go away. It seemed that her body just suddenly recognized them. Then one by one they got really red and angry looking, as others have mentioned. And they started to scab over. They haven't disappeared completely yet, but I think everything will be all clear in a couple months.


----------



## teniprice

My dd had this when she was 4 and it lasted a year. No one else got it and she bathed with her brother almost daily. Hers were mainly on her torso and she did not have any scarring.


----------



## lovinmybaby

My DS who is 16 months has this and it began when he was about 3 months old. I was told by the ped to leave it along and it would go away but nothing is happening. It has spread (mostly under the arms and chest) and DS has 2 really bad places on his neck that I have popped and now they are getting bigger. I need to stop but they get all pussy and pimple-like and it just looks really bad. I am going to start treating them with some of the things suggested here.
*I am really concerned and have a question for some mamas out there.*
I have DS signed up for swim lessons in April but now am wondering if this is a bad idea. I know they make the "rash guard" swim suits but do these really work? I don't want his MC getting worse and I don't want him to give it to other kids. It's a parent-tot class so he will be with me the whole time of course but I don't know if this is spead through a pool or not. I would never let share towels or floats or anything like that. Anyone out there have some input?


----------



## Narn

I don't know if it can spread in water, but I wanted to mention that if they are red and pussy that means they are getting ready to heal. Once my LOs started to look like that it took a week or so for them to quiet down, then start scabbing over. But they took turns, one by one, getting pussy and red, then going away. It has been two or three months since the first one started, and the last ones are just now going away.

So if they look red I think your LO is on the way to healing! If not then I'm not sure what to do about the swimming.


----------



## hopeandolive

I just spent the last hour reading this thread. My dd has had these for at least 3 months, if not longer. She has about 50 on her eyelids (30 on one and 20 on the other), they are starting to creep along her nose and on her forehead. There doesn't seem to be much we can do about this nasty virus. I've done collidial silver sprayed directly on her eyelids, purchased the lemon myrtle, TTO etc, but I can't use them on her eyes. Ped Optimologist has suggest using the "curette" to scrape them out, I can't imagine doing that to dd, who is not quite 4...even though they said they would "put her out for it" and "it could possibly leave scarring". Aaarrrgghh! It just feels good to talk to others who understand what I'm going through, it is such a personal hell. I also have an 8 month old baby that I'm constantly trying to keep away from touchy feely hands of a 3 yr old! Not to mention making sure my child keeps her distance from other kids during play dates.


----------



## alinajoy

I think my daughter has this virus too! Ugh

The daycare is freaked out by it. She started with a couple on her neck and now she has a bunch on her chin. I guess I feel motivated to "do something" because of what other people think. I would prefer to just let them be but the spreading is somewhat concerning, especially since it is on her face :-(

I am going to read back through the thread to come up with some ideas to treat it. I really don't want to do anything harsh to her. Sucks!


----------



## tracysue

my 17 yr old daughter had this for 6 months - 5 of which she never told me - it was on her leg - only 1 leg - and it was winter in wisconsin...soooo. - I found out by accident by seeing her leg....

anyway - went to the doctor - dermotologist - and there were just to many to burn - tons of red - white dots everywhere - big & small......

so...he gave us the cream everyone talked about - USELESS - 7 days later and nothing -

then, the health food store helped me and googling.....
natural cures for molluscum contagiosum...
this is what you need:
organic apple cider vinegar
spray silver
tea tree oil
tea tree body soap

this is what we did:
6 days and nights straight.

night - use bandages (we had to use large ones (really large) - soaked the cloth area in organic apple cider vinegar - covered the bumps....

morning - showered/washed body in the tea tree oil body wash - then
dabbed the sores with the straight tea tree and re-bandaged. spray with silver any areas that are not covered with bandages.

that evening - showered again - and started over with the bandages and Organic Apple Cider Vinegar.

did this routine - faithfully for 6 days...
now all we have left is 1 or 2 lingering - and some sores that we are still putting tea tree oil on. and we are spraying with the silver.

now, as a BOOST - we also made her drink 2 TB organic apple cider vinegar / 2 TBL honey and some water mixed together 1 X a day.... this cleanses the liver...... to get rid of this nasty virus....
we are continuing this for a while... we want to make sure this virus goes away!!!!! it grows under the skin.....yes it is contagious on the top - but once on you - it is in your body - and you have to get rid of this.... we were persistent - and I was very obsessed with killing this virus!!!

The doctor - off the record - told me that this was what he "heard" works....but again - it was off the record...

and it really seems to have worked thus far - 7 days only - after having for 6 months..... and for 1 month we worked with the doctor (officially) and the dermatologist - and that was useless!!!!!

if you want to talk to me off line - you can leave your e-mail here - and I will check back and talk individually - I just know how frustrating this virus is - and I feel so bad that no one told us sooner - and thankful that we did find an answer!!!

write back and tell how it works!!!!







:


----------



## megzywegzy28

My 3 yr old daughter had this and it is horrible. It started with 3 on the bottom of her chin and then moved everywhere and she ended up having almost 70 bumps. I took her to the Dr. 4 times and then went to see the dermatologist and they finally told us to pop them. The only options that we had were extreme including acid and they said it was extremely painful. It spread down to her stomach and up on her face around her mouth. We tried this cream it didn't work, then tried vinegar didn't work.

What did work was...

Went to Walmart bought tea tree oil band aids and alcohol. Any of the bumps that have a white head on them like a zit they are ready to pop. I bought this numbing spray for waxing and sprayed the top of them. Dermatologist said to take duck tape and lay it over the bump and then take it off to remove the top layer of the white and then squeeze the stuff out and then clean with alcohol and then we put tea tree oil on then band aids. There are finally going away. There are only like 15 left. They told me to wait and they would go away but they were spreading so fast they were everywhere even starting going down by her privates and in her hair. There is a hole looking scar but they will go away.

The hardest part of this is that it does hurt and they do scream, a treat afterwords always makes it better. Not only was my daughter crying but so was I and my husband who popped them was sweating like crazy. We started this a month ago, and had a lot of luck. Try it it may work for you too.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom

Ds started getting the warts in February. I just let them go and didn't do any treatment, as I know it typically runs it's course over time. However, I did notice it spreading on his chest and belly. I bought some of this oil. I used it for about a week, and the bumps disappeared and started getting scabby. No more bumps now, just some scabbiness left. Applying the oil didn't hurt him at all, and he says the scabby areas aren't sore either. I realize that it did seem to work very quickly, and I think its because he had the warts for 4 months already and they were probably on their way out anyway.


----------



## jakesmama

Great thread!

Dd has had these for some time now (my best estimate is probably 6-9 months) and I'm reasdy to be done with them! Her ped actually said they weren't *that* contagious and so I didn't think too much of them until the started spreading a lot. Then I did some research and found out they're quite contagious! I think our family would have had them by now if we were going to get them.

The first one she got is now kind of big and angry looking...like it's going to pop. I think we may get some TTO and band-aids tonight and squeeze out the center. Ew.

Since they are starting to pop on their own I'm thinking (hoping..lol!) we are on our way to being done with it anyway, but just in case I'm going to try to hurry things along with some lemon myrtle oil. I'll update when we start it.

BTW, these started out on the left side of her mid-back and have crept around to her stomach and there are some in the elbow crease of her left arm. Some are so tiny I can't really tell if they are molluscum or just some other blemish.

I'm so glad I thought to look this up on MDC. Great info in this thread!


----------



## alinajoy

Ahhhhh! The MC has spread like crazy over DD's chin and neck. I have apple cider vinegar at home, I am going to try applying it as often as I can.

My 3 yr old DD won't even let me look at her bumps! As soon as I get near her she freaks. I don't think I can do some of the treatments b/c she will not tolerate me touching her face/ neck. After she let me pop one a while ago and it hurt she absolutely will not let me get near her again.

As some get red and go away, more appear in other places. So frustrating!

I think I am going to try researching more on zinc and yeast too.







:


----------



## stacey0402

we were so excited when dd's MC cleared up after almost a year. Hers appeared very shortly after her first swim in a public pool. Well, just a few weeks after ds had his first swim in the same pool he now has MC on his bottom one on his nose, and one on the side of his torso. It breaks my heart, but having done this with one kid already I've decided I will not do anything but let them run their course and try to keep them from spreading (covering them when they open). In less than a year this will all be behind us, and it doesn't cause them any pain unless I try to mess with them...so this time I won't. But it kills me to see them


----------



## transformed

ok I am on page 5 and if I have to read about people popping these things one more time ,I am going to puke.

LOL.

My 6 yr old has them and they are spreading moderatly over the last few months....my 3 yr old has a little cluster too and they have hardly moved in the same amount of time.

I am not really doing anything for them although now that I read this thread I may.

Our doc just told us to leave them alone.

I may look for a homeopathic - I dont know yet.

Just curious at why you all want to intervene with them?


----------



## stacey0402

I think I felt like I needed to intervene because they scared me and i didn't know how bad they would get if I just left them alone. Looking back I wish I had just let them run their course. Its not that bad. Of course my daughter never had them on her face, and ds does. That makes me the most sad, but I'll get over it.


----------



## transformed

ok. whew. done reading. what an awesome resource you all have made here!







:

Ds just woke up to pee and I wrangled a band aid on him with ACV on his large red ugly bump.

He is proud of them for some reason so, whatever. LOL.

I told him its a science experiment.


----------



## velochic

I thought I'd just mention our experience with this. Dd's started when she was 15 months old (after a swim at a public pool). Hers started on her neck and moved to her face. She had it quite badly. We saw a dermatologist and tried a couple of creams, but it just continued to get worse and spread. (Dd, btw never has had the chicken pox vaccine and AFAIK has never had it either.)

A few years later and it was getting worse... dd was being teased at school about it and she was positively distraught because her friends wouldn't play with her. One little boy whacked her across the face to get her away from him because he didn't want "to catch it".

We were on a trip back to Turkey to visit family when dd was about 4. A friend of the family's is THE BEST dermatologist in the entire country. His accolades were very impressive and I was desperate for any solution after trying everything over the previous 3 years an the virus continuing to spread. He told us that there is NOTHING you can do for MC except to literally scrape the "warts" off and use vitamin E oil to help the healing. He said that it would kickstart her immune system to battle the virus. Using lidocane to numb her skin, he popped the large ones off and within a few months they were all gone. The others simply disappeared (they didn't pop). It was not traumatic at all and dd was happy as a clam to have them gone. She doesn't have scars except for a small pock mark on her upper lip that is almost invisible. That one popped when the little boy whacked her across the face. She's 7 now and we've not seen any for over 3 years now.


----------



## Naturalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
Just curious at why you all want to intervene with them?

Molluscum Contagiosum can be itchy and can spread with a simple scratch. And, it can leave scars. So, when there were only a couple and on the face, getting rid of them was, IMO, prudent. Puncturing when "ripe" was easy enough to do with a sterile needle (it didn't hurt - I've done it to myself when I caught MC from a relative's LO), a sterile gauze pad and two fingers' pressure pushed out the viral content easily and a little tea tree oil dabbed on top afterwards helped prevent infection.

If the pox were elsewhere on the body and not itching, I'd have left them alone. Certainly, it's not dangerous and, eventually, heals on its own.


----------



## transformed

yeah I have just learned aout the itch. for 3 months the kids swore they didnt ith and all of a sudden - they do.


----------



## odelay

My son also suffered from this - can't tell how contagious it really is as no one else in our family (4 other kids) ever got it and as he is 3 yrs old he is touched by everyone quite a bit. The dr told us nothing wd work and it would run it's course in 2-3 years! My father-in-law has an entire closet of homeopathic remedies and especially swears by colloidal silver for many ailments. So he gave me some Silva Solution to try. It is a greenish gel like substance that contains colloidal silver. By now, 3 months had gone by and the bumps were spreading, breaking open, hurting/itching and multiplying, showing up in different places, etc. They totally gave me the heebie jeebies...I began using the Silva Solution daily. I had already tried several things i had read on the internet and nothing was making a difference. And now 6 weeks later they are all completely gone. No scars, no new bumps, all gone! I hope this helps some people out there struggling with this ailment and thinking they have to endure it for months and years. It is definitely worth trying for your child as it causes no harm, no stinging, and clears them away quickly. He doesn't remember where he got it but I imagine it can be found pretty easily online.


----------



## Audra

I'm pretty sure I'm dealing with this with DD. They started back in April on the back of her left thigh. Now they have become red & itching. It does seem like once they pop they go away but they are spreading! All down her leg, her underarm & I'm scared 2 are starting on her face! It's so frustrating!


----------



## amcal

My DD had these on her back, legs and hands. I popped them - made sure to get all the stuff out - and they never came back.


----------



## northsidemommy

Hi mamas! After angsting over MC all weekend, I am so relieved to have found this thread.

My almost 9 month old has what we originally thought was some sort of insect bite on the inside of his left calf. It looks like two small bites right next to each other. Sometimes it looks like there is a small dimple/indentation and sometimes not (I guess depending on the light and how squirmy he's being at the time).

It had been there for about ten days and - when we went for his 9 month check-up last week - the ped said it looked like MC. She gave me Black ointment for it - an herbal ointment with a "smoked fish" sort of smell, made by Nature's Way. We are applying this 3x/day and covering with a bandaid during waking hours.

After reading up on MC on the net, I am really anxious about how much it may have spread before we knew what it was. Its in a spot that he doesn't mess with - but I notice that his hands rest on the area near the bump when he is in his car seat. I am worried that a whole new crop will show up on his face and other parts of his body as his hands are always in his mouth. I am also afraid that my four-year old may have contracted it from him, but the waiting to find out is killing me.

My question is: is MC contagious even before it starts to open/ooze? His is still intact and not at all irritated. I know that he hasn't scratched it - but I am sure that many of us came in contact with the bump before we found out about MC and covered it up with a bandaid.

Also - what does MC look like at the very, very beginning stages? My four year old has a tendency towards dry skin and right now has some tiny dry bumps on the backs of his upper arms. I am pretty sure they have been there before, but - now - every little bump is suspect.

I am trying to be calm about this and have a "wait and see" attitude - but it's really thrown me for a loop. I am having a total fear of the unknown here.

I think I might call the ped tomorrow for a ped derm referral, although she had said she wanted me to wait to see if another popped up and - if it did - she would remove them.

Any answers about the early contagious-ness and the early visible signs? By the way - we went to the public pool a few times, starting about six weeks ago.

Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## Naturalyst

Without rechecking my sources, I think the pox needs to ooze or be scratched to allow for spread. Certainly, that has been my experience.

Bumps on the back of the arms is a common condition and not likely to be MC.

Breathe. Hugs.


----------



## inkedmamajama

My daughter DEFINITELY got the virus from our condo pool. it showed up a few days after our first visit to the pool on memorial day weekend.

Ever since they showed up, they have itched and been painful. from day one, she has cried, scratched, been uncomfortable, etc.They have been spreading from under her arm to across her breast, down her side, up her arm, and now around her back.

we saw the ped. derm. and they gave her the blistering treatment-blisters only formed on 3 of 30 spots! that was 2 weeks ago and it has now spread even more. we are going back to the ped derm this friday, so i will be asking about cutting them off-im less worried about scarring-because my daughter is just miserable with this! she cries all the time, and is in so much pain and discomfort with it.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

I can't believe this thread has lasted this long..... wow! Well I now have twins that are 2 1/2 and they both have this agrevating MC that I have never experienced except for the last 3 kiddo's! Looked at my daughter this morning and her's is all cleared up gone! I popped an ugly one on her bottom and now they just all are gone. She had this a couple of months. I have 5 kiddo's in the house. It seems maybe while I had my 3 yr. old with it and pregnant with the twins maybe there is a correlation there I don't know. Maybe they lay dorment for awhile, because he was 3 yrs old when he had this and the twins are 2 1/2. now he is 6 now so only 3 yrs in between ergggg... Idk... Can't think it's late. lol I will read all the post to play catch up to see what has worked for everyone else. We are at the later stages as they have had this for at least 5 months now and clearing up with no red irritated looking one's. So maybe we are on the road to recovery!!! I looked this morning she is clear but her twin brother has four tiny ones. Going to try good ole Castor Oil since someone mentioned this being a wart. Maybe ;0) Wish us luck! Check back in later.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *petalutha* 
First of all, thank you to everyone who takes the time to post here about what works or what doesn't. I agree with those who say the doctors seem to know so little about this ... telling us to not worry!

My daughter has molluscum. When the ped diagnosed it, he said take her to the dermatologist since it has already spread from the back of one knee to the other. The dermatologist used the blistering agent (beetlejuice) and it was horrible.

After those blisters finally scabbed over and went away (while she screamed in pain and missed almost 2 weeks of school), she now has about 10 new spots, but they are teeny tiny. They don't bother her one bit. Two are a little bigger (still very small compared to some photos I've seen) and look like they might erupt eventually.

Some of her original ones were this tiny, but they put the blistering agent on anyway.

When the molluscum are that small, does that mean the body is successfully fighting the virus? If I had to guess, she has had this for 9 months before the doctor properly diagnosed it.

I can't stand the thoughts of taking her back to the dermatologist, but worse, I can't stand the thought of this spreading to other parts.

I am currently putting vinegar or tea tree oil on the spots. So far no change. I plan to order lemon myrtle today.

I'm not sure if I should treat the teeny spots or if they will (possibly) just go away w/o erupting.

I've heard some say they squeeze out the center, but I don't know how to do that without the fluid getting on the nearby skin. Plus I don't know how I would ever get her to be still. She is 5, but very squeemish.

I have read about molluscum in forum after forum, but couldn't find any mention of the very tiny spots. Thank you for anyone who can enlighten me about my question.


My twins have the tiny spots you are referring too and they seem to be clearing up now on the road of recovery we hope. My daughter had one red nasty one on her bum and I just squeezed it and wiped it away. I think as long as you us a sterile needle or a gently squeeze if it is ready to burst kind of look and you wash and wipe the area good she will be fine. I did this with my 3 yr. old 3 yrs ago and that's how we finally rid of it then. So I did that with both the twins this time and it does seem to be going away with only 2 tiny spots on the back of my sons leg and one faint looking one near his eye with a red blemish where one was so looking lots better with the pop method and one on his chin! My daughters that I popped on her bum is gone I think but I am going to check in the morning but I just popped it wiped it all clean and that's it. The one on her bum check if I pulled apart her checks the other side had one there so I took care of that one and just popped it and as I said it all seems to be going away. I'll check in tommorrow with everyone after I have had some time to read all these pages bound to be lots of valuable info in here mama's. Thanks for keeping this thread alive although I hate I had to come back for the reason of return!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

QUOTE=amcal;14446530]My DD had these on her back, legs and hands. I popped them - made sure to get all the stuff out - and they never came back.[/QUOTE]








Another one for the pop method! I think that is what is working here to and that is what worked three years ago with my then 3 yr. old. Glad she didn't have to go through all that. Seems we may need to poll this one

pop method or no pop method What do you say anyone know how to do a poll? LOL


----------



## Stayseeliz

We would pop them too! Both my older two struggled with this about 6 months apart and it seems like they're finally gone!!! Pop them, make sure not to touch other parts of the skin and wash your hands well. But it does work!!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
I am just asking a question so please don't flame me:

Could the varicella vaccine be the culprit for Molluscum contagiosum?

If your child did NOT have the varicella (chicken pox) vaccine and also was NOT in contact with anyone who's had it or who had shingles, but does have the Molluscum virus, then ok, I am wrong.

I am just curious. I've read that there might be a connection. ?

I would like to rule out this idea because my 2 non vaxed kids now the twins have this stuff and they have never been vaxed except one had the vit k shot but no others. So not a vax issue here I don't think so for us anyway.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlee* 
There have been many threads on this. DO NOT POP THEM!!! DO NOT FREEZE THEM! I say this because our dermatologist said this is not the correct course of action. I realize that others have had different experiences.

Find a good pediatric dermatologist. Our son had these and we insisted on the dermatology recommendation. Extract of Blister Beetle was used. It is painful. It will cause some blisters on the skin. But it keeps them from spreading and reocurring. It requires several treatments. I look at this this way. He got rid of them. He has had none come back.

Well we all have different experiences as you stated and there are others that are saying Pop THEM and some that saying FREEZING worked for them and others that say Freezing worked but they come back so it seems this is really hard to figure this one out, but I wanted to reply to this particularly because POPPING Did Work for Us and Others that have posted!


----------



## Stayseeliz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wantingagirl2b#4* 
Well we all have different experiences as you stated and there are others that are saying Pop THEM and some that saying FREEZING worked for them and others that say Freezing worked but they come back so it seems this is really hard to figure this one out, but I wanted to reply to this particularly because POPPING Did Work for Us and Others that have posted!

We saw a pediatric dermatologist and he said popping was fine if it worked!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

QUOTE( How can I boost DS's immune system? He does have eczema and has had the chicken pox vaccine (fwiw my only child who has had it and the only one with MC).

I just wanted to say this was in question for my now 6 yr old when he had it 3 yrs ago as he was vaxed but my twins that are now 2 1/2 are non vaxed with the exception one was given Vit K at birth and both of them got this annoying MC. My daughter is cleared up now. She had it several months but it was only on her bum, but gone now! yeah! We still are dealing with her twin brother's MC but he only has like 2 spots on his leg one on his chin and one faint one close to his eye but on the side of his face so dealing with 4 spots I hope we rid of it soon! We did the popping method with our then 3 yr old and my daughter we really left them alone but did pop one that got big red and nasty bursting like appearance so I could not resist as I did not want this to spread all over so to keep it from going all over I did pop it and now she is all cleared up. Some red areas but is fading that is old places where the MC was. So in hopes now to rid her twin brother with 4 spots. Crossing all fingers his is soon to disappear as well. After reading 8 pages of this thread several have mentioned this being a wart. It came to my mind that we rid our son who was 16 at the time he had a couple of warts we used castor oil and within a week or so it was completely gone. Worth a try for us battling MC. I will keep you all posted as how this goes.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hacomommy* 
OK, well thank you so much, I ordered the lemon myrtle oil today I hope it gets here soon but i have a questions about it. once I put the oil on, do I still cover each one with a bandaid or do I leave it open? Any suggestions will help. also my daughter did let me pop one (the biggest one) it did not hurt her at all and it just bleed, there was absolutly NO white stuff??? is this normal? thanks so much !!


I think this is normal. When I popped my daughters her's was just like a big huge pimple and bleed also. I am trying the Castrol Oil as it is cheap only $4.99 for 8 fl. oz bottle at my whole food store. We did Silver Cure 3 yrs ago on our other son and it didn't seem to work. So this is cheap compared to other online remedies for MC! Hope this rids our son who has 4 spots all clear looking not red and oozing yet we hope for that real soon so we can be free again of this MC!!!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wantingagirl2b#4* 
My twins have the tiny spots you are referring too and they seem to be clearing up now on the road of recovery we hope. My daughter had one red nasty one on her bum and I just squeezed it and wiped it away. I think as long as you us a sterile needle or a gently squeeze if it is ready to burst kind of look and you wash and wipe the area good she will be fine. I did this with my 3 yr. old 3 yrs ago and that's how we finally rid of it then. So I did that with both the twins this time and it does seem to be going away with only 2 tiny spots on the back of my sons leg and one faint looking one near his eye with a red blemish where one was so looking lots better with the pop method and one on his chin! My daughters that I popped on her bum is gone I think but I am going to check in the morning but I just popped it wiped it all clean and that's it. The one on her bum check if I pulled apart her checks the other side had one there so I took care of that one and just popped it and as I said it all seems to be going away. I'll check in tommorrow with everyone after I have had some time to read all these pages bound to be lots of valuable info in here mama's. Thanks for keeping this thread alive although I hate I had to come back for the reason of return!









Well checking in I checked my daughter and yep all gone!!







She had about 5 or 6 on her bum and private area but at the site of the one angry looking one I popped a few days ago and she is now all clear!







Just hope to get her brother who has 4 spots on him all better. Going to try Castor Oil since one mentioned (after reading all 11 pages today) that this is a wart or in the wart family. I used this Castor oil on my sons wart and my 9 or 10 yr old at the time and it rided both of them of warts so it's worth a try. I'll check in later good luck to all you mama's and babies out there with this MC. I hope all will be healing soon!


----------



## Naturalyst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wantingagirl2b#4* 
Going to try Castor Oil since one mentioned (after reading all 11 pages today) that this is a wart or in the wart family. I used this Castor oil on my sons wart and my 9 or 10 yr old at the time and it rided both of them of warts so it's worth a try.

A wart is caused by a strain of the human papilloma virus (also known as HPV). Molluscum contagiosum is cased by a pox virus. A wart's only relation to molluscum contagiosum is that people often confuse the two.


----------



## JaneS

I haven't read this thread b/c I'm about to turn into a pumpkin... but I wanted to contribute. Please forgive me if this has been discussed before.

I have a friend IRL who tried literally everything for her kids and they just kept spreading. High doses of sodium ascorbate vitamin C was the *only* thing that worked and it worked fast.

I would do a sodium ascorbate vitamin C IV if possible in addition to bowel tolerance by mouth, see Andy Saul's website "Doctor Yourself" for great info on C:

http://www.doctoryourself.com/index.html


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Thanks Naturalysts for clarifying the wart issue! Well it seems good ole Castrol isn't working any way he has a couple newbies! ;0( His sister is still clear and noone else in the family has it but just can't get him cleared up. Someone mentioned yeast and maybe a connection maybe I should read more into that because he does have crusty ears.

I will be checking out the site you recommended JaneS thanks for any ideas that work at this point!!!!


----------



## sarawall

I just wanted to share with you all, that I have four children and three of the four had molluscum. Our doctor believes in homeopathic medicine and prescribed medorrhinum for them. They were each supposed to take ten little pellets and let them dissolve under their tongue. My three year old had them the worst, I had to give him two treatments about a month or two apart. He is completely cleared up except for the last one, which was very big on his side, it is scabbing over now and going away. Thanks to my wonderful doctor who is open to homeopathic ideas!! Good luck to you!! Homepathic is definately the route to take!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Is there a certain brand you used? Thanks so much for your contribution to this long thread we have going maybe it will end soon with this remedy for all!!!!! YEEEPEEEE!!! Off to get some really soon.


----------



## teacher1

My son has had this for several months. He is nine years old and I think he probably got it at a pool. He is on a swim team. Last year it was planters warts on his toe! He has had two of the beetle juice treatments, and two freezings all three weeks apart. We are also using aldara. It seems this is taking forever to get rid of! He has it on one side of his chest, under his arm and inside his elbow. It seems that the freezing "finds" more. Has anyone tried ZymaDerm? I found it while googling and looked at a lot of reviews on Amazon, but it sounds too good to be true and why isn't the dermatalogist using it? I asked the dermatologist about swimming. She said he probably got it at the pool he swims at and he can't really give it to anyone else who is swimming in the same pool. In other words, they probably have already gotten it. Most kids just have an immunity to it. I found know this thread is old, but thought I would see if anything new has come up.


----------



## stacey0402

I just wanted to share our experience now that I have had two kids go through this. My daughter had it for about a year, the last month or two the bumps looked irritated and red and then they just disappeared. We did everything, vinegar, popping, lemon oil.

My son got MC a few months after dd finally cleared up. It felt like a punch in the face. His bumps were primarily in his diaper area, but spread to his legs and behind his knees. I decided to not do anything to his bumps. I did pick a bump that was between his eyes. I could not handle the thought of him having bumps on his face and around his eyes. I think it was the right thing to do. His bumps got irritated looking and then started disappearing 1-2 months later. He had MC bumps for just under a year.

I think there's a balance to be had. I think MC needs to run its course in its own time. I do think you can sometimes control spreading of bumps to new areas by popping the bump and cleaning the area. You will know you've popped one when it bleeds, a lot! Those suckers are deep. Both of my kids have scars from bumps that were never popped, but were allowed to do their own thing.

Anyway, in a nutshell....one kid I did everything, one kid I did nothing, they both had MC the same length of time. They both got bumps shortly after swimming in a public pool.


----------



## NatrlCatholicMama

I guess I'm out of the woods enough that I can give the final story for my two guys here. They definitely did not get it swimming. It was the dead of winter and hadn't been swimming in at least four months, nor had they shared a bathtub with anyone, or even each other. Their cousin did have it at that time, though, although they had not played "contact" play with him.

Anyway, the older of the two got it first, and his never left his legs and lasted about six months. The younger one got it a few months later and it lasted at least a year. I used lemon myrtle oil on them (but not consistently - I'd get fed up with the bumps and use LMO daily for two weeks and then forget about it again), and I do think that helped, but can't be totally sure since I wasn't meticulous or scientific about it, lol.

I never could figure out how to pop them - I only once or twice saw any at the "angry red" stage (but I wasn't checking regularly) and when I did, it wasn't at a time I could do anything about it (containing the goo, etc.), and I'd forget about it by the time I could. So no popping, no scarring, now they're gone. The one who had them longer is definitely one who has a weaker immune system.

Neither has ever had measles or the MMR or chicken pox vaccine. I think the older had a few vaxes before I stopped by his first birthday. He was 5 or 6 when he got the molloscum. The younger had no vaxes at all.

My other children (one older than these two, one younger) did not ever get MC.


----------



## teacher1

I am amazed at how common this seems to be. I have never heard of it and I have taught for 21 years. The pediatrician and dermatologist both said it is very common. They make it sound like kids either have an immunity to it and never get it, or they don't have an immunity and will get it because it is so contagious. When I asked the dermatologist if I shoud keep my son off the swim team she said no because kids are going to get it if they don't have an immunity to it no matter what they do.


----------



## teacher1

We started trying to get rid of this in Feb. My 10 yr. old had the blistering agent twice, then freezing twice 2-3 weeks apart. The blistering agent made huge blisters that were painful afterwards. We also used Aldera at night. It caused huge sores, probably because he wasn't washing it off like he should have. Then I only put Aldera on the ones that weren't red. I ordered Zymaderm and started it 3 days ago. I'm not currently using Aldera. They seem to be drying up. There is some discoloration in the skin where the bumps were, hopefully that will go away in time.


----------



## Hey Mama!

My youngest dd has had these since May 09. Hers showed up on two spots that were tick bites. She had 4 largish ones on her side, and two have healed. But, now she has two on her thigh near her groin, and a cluster of teeny, tiny ones lower on her thigh and on her panty line. Our doctor just told me that there was nothing to do about them expect freeze them off, and she didn't recommend that. I had no idea it was so contagious until researching it today. I only researched because i noticed it had recently spread. She also has excema and gets a secondary excema rash around each mc bump. So, I popped one this evening and covered it with a bandaid. We shall see....


----------



## teacher1

We have used Zymaderm for almost 2 weeks and the mc looks so much better! I noticed that some were popping in the night and then they would spread, so I started putting bandaids on the ones that look like they were ready to pop. He wouldn't let me pop them. I don't know if this is working or if it would have gotten better, but I'm definitely going to keep doing what I have been doing the last couple of weeks.


----------



## jellybeanmumma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
I am just asking a question so please don't flame me:

Could the varicella vaccine be the culprit for Molluscum contagiosum?

If your child did NOT have the varicella (chicken pox) vaccine and also was NOT in contact with anyone who's had it or who had shingles, but does have the Molluscum virus, then ok, I am wrong.

I am just curious. I've read that there might be a connection. ?

I know this is an old thread but just saying the answer could be yes and no - my bub has not been vaccinated for anything. He is 1 yr and has had molloscum for a few months quite mildly on his back, however the vax could have weakened immune system responses for some others to let the virus in. but not in our case.


----------



## Hey Mama!

My daughter hasn't had the cp vax, but caught cp from a child who came to daycare freshly vaccinated. But, her mc didn't show up for 3 more years.


----------



## bkjamerson

Well, I can't say that I have advice about what works, but I can tell you what doesn't. My 3-year-old has had MC for almost a year and we have tried everything the dermatologist has told us, but nothing has worked. We have tried two different prescriptions - Aldara and Retin-A. We also have had them chemically removed in the doctor's office, but they continue to spread. She now has them on her chest, belly, arms and legs. It is the most heartbreaking thing to see on such a little body. After our last treatment, which creates painful sores, I decided to stop all treatment, so I'm just waiting to see what will happen next. All of the powerful prescriptions, toxic chemical treatments and pain has done nothing to stop the progression and now I'm afraid she's going to have scars from the treatments. I keep hearing they will go away on their own, so I think that's the route we're going to take now. My gut instinct tells me the side effects from the treatment are much worse than the actual bumps. Good luck!


----------



## momtomo

My 7 year old (almost 8 now) outgrew this about a year ago after having it since he was about 4 years old. Someone posted on here that swimming in the ocean (salt water) would help, and we did that when on vacation and it did help a lot. He still has a single spot or two every now and then in the spring, the spring time is when it seems to crop up. We never did any medications for it.


----------



## midnightwriter

our dermatologist suggested 1/3 cup of bleach in a full bath, for 10 min, every other day. seems to be working, but too early to say.


----------



## joybird

Wow, this is an old thread! I think I posted on here several years ago when dd had it. She had it for almost a year and it kept getting worse. Everything I read said not to mess with them but I eventually ended up lancing them all, removing the cores, disinfecting the area and it went away. I did this while she was sleeping. It seemed very self-perpetuating so after that if I saw a new one come up, I would remove it. I did this for a few weeks and it never came back.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

So agree with you joybird! That's what we did and it does work. Just be sure to sterilize needle and gentle lift the core and throw away immediately. Meical books say don't pop but with a little common sense with sterilizing need and lifting core, disgarding nasty's you will be on the RIGHT road. Stop battling it this worked for 3 of my kid's!! Good luck to all who are brave and just do this simple procedure at the comfort of your own home with virtually no pain to your child.


----------



## Subhuti

Hmmmmm ... how do you pop it without it causing pain to your child? Did you spray an OTC "pain relieving" spray? Or ask for some kind of skin numbing thing from the dr??

I can't imagine my four year old sitting still for me and a pin!!


----------



## Subhuti

Quick update.

I ordered Zymaderm which is a topical homeopathic. It's not the reduced strength homeo remedy, it's full strength of tea tree oil, echinecea and some other items. It does kill viruses, which I don't think the apple cider vinegar does. We had been using ACV for about a month. It seemed to help some spots but new ones came up. Plus, you have to mess w/bandages and cotton balls. Finally, I had to stop because the ACV burned my daughter's skin. I think the ACV works by breaking down the skin on the bumps so that they go away ... but it hurts the skin around it too. Plus, ACV does not kill 100% of the virus -- I checked on this. Vinegar is a good cleaning agent but not something you use when you need to clean up a virus or bacteria.

So, I am glad I switched away from ACV. I would NOT recommend ACV to anyone.

We've tried the Zymaderm for two weeks now. It doesn't irritate the skin, is painless and easy to apply. You don't need to cover the area with bandaids and whatnot. It does seem to reduce the spread and lessened some ones that were on their way out because they had already "popped."

However, *I realized that I have to remove the core on the bumps otherwise they just hang on,* even with the Zymaderm = which can take weeks to work on its own -- and meanwhile new bumps can form.

*We tried a fine needle ... I pierced the bump and then doused it with the zymaderm hoping it would enter the new hole and kill the core. However, that had no effect. You have to physically remove the white core otherwise it just keeps on ticking. So right now, I remove, with flat tweezers, the core.* I just pluck the bump up from above and you don't harm the surrounding skin AT ALL. It pinches for your l.o. and bleeds heavily, but the next day ... it's healing and the bump is gone. It's very quick -- my four year old had no problem with it.

I feel that the Zymaderm is a great adjunct to this mechanical removal -- because it is a gentle virucidal agent.

So, at this point, the rashy area in my daughter's groin is calming down, and we've got several spots that have disappeared. I finally feel like we have a handle on this.

I only remove one or two spots a day because my daughter requested we take it slow. However, I think it is best to remove them all at once, because then there is no more virus to create new spots. However, my daughter won't tolerate this. I may try a topical anesthetic and try to do more (daub some on in advance -- like lidocaine) but I am wary that adding another agent will irritate her skin so I may try a small patch first.


----------



## ellairiesmom

We are dealing with such a case of this with DD1 & now DD2 has it too...with DD1, it started as the white pimply like bumps but with DD2, I don't see those. She just feels bumpy all over right now. I am so sick of it...it's been a couple months.

DD won't let me get anywhere near her with a pin or tweezers. It is driving me crazy & I want to pop the ones on her thighs-which is the site where they started. They show no signs of going away. We are currently just using calamine to treat the itch so she doesn't scratch & spread.


----------



## Subhuti

Hi There-

It is hard to get them to agree to it. I finally tried a pain relieving spray before I began to use the tweezers. I daub a tiny amount on the spot I am removing and it helps enormously. Also, your DD could hold ice on the spot before hand, perhaps rapped in a paper towel. That would numb the area.

I just told my daughter that if I didn't do it, this would last a long time, perhaps spread, and then we'd end up going to the doctor to have it removed and that would be much more uncomfortable. Unfortunately, from this thread, that seems to be the truth.

It really doesn't hurt much if you are doing it right -- you are only gripping the pox part, not the skin around it.

HTH


----------



## Subhuti

deleted because it was in response to a spam post the mods kindly removed


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

I didn't use anything to numb the area really doesn't need it I just talked to my kiddo's and you don't have to like jab it just like popping an ant bite so to speak just piercing the skin lightly. My kiddo's never shed a tear and then just a gentle squeeze and then with a facial tissue lift upward wipe etc. Don't smear lift up and disgard! Good luck!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Subhuti I hope your daughter is doing better. I don't blame her for wanting to take it slowly especially if there is a bunch!!! Really just keep an eye for the red inflamed looking one's that's when they spread because they will pop and spread the virus. Good luck to you and I hope you the best!


----------



## mommyof2abcde

My DS is 2 and has had MC for awhile now; he is not vaxed either. I think he caught this from a public pool last year. has tons of them on his torso and his rt arm. I have taken him to have two treatments so far with beetlejuice and they are still spreading. his blisters started bleeding in the bath this evening. I do not wish this on anyone! Has anyone else had any luck with beetlejuice?? If so, how many treatments did it take and did they come back?


----------



## Subhuti

My daughter now just has one or two spots .... Pretty much done with it here!

I vote for zymaderm. .... And some pulling. I am sorry what your dr is doing is not working ...


----------



## ellairiesmom

I wanted to post back as well...we are having the worst time with DD1s...the spot where it all started is above her knees but more between her legs so in the summer, her legs are rubbing together, sweating & just constantly irritating it & spreading it. It is so frustrating.

I am going to look but does anyone know of any you tube videos of a proper "core removal" technique? Her's are just not lending themselves to it easily. I did get one the other day.

I am trying to make her wear long shorts, but it's a battle. And I believe she got one on the side of her neck/face. I will lose it if this ends up on her face...seriously...I might lose it!!!

Also-we haven't vax'd for Chicken Pox in our house...as an FYI.


----------



## Subhuti

No, I don't know a video, but honestly, flat-ended tweezers where the end is kind of sharp/fine ... not blunt ... these really work to grip the entire core no matter how small.

You grip it hard, then pull up. It happens very easily. Then check between the tweezer blades to see if there is a white core. If not, you have to do it again. The spots will bleed heavily if you got it. It will not pull out any adjacent skin, that is the benefit of a flat-ended tweezer -- you only touch/pull the core.

Really, it seems hard, but it is not. You have to do it a few days to feel comfortable, then it will be as routine as pulling out an eyebrow hair.

Edited to add: In between core removals, dunk the tweezers in a cup of hydrogen peroxide. It will remove the core you just pulled out and sterizilize the tweezers for the next core you are pulling out. Make sure you tap off all the peroxide when you begin the next core because peroxide stings little ones a bit.


----------



## velochic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> I wanted to post back as well...we are having the worst time with DD1s...the spot where it all started is above her knees but more between her legs so in the summer, her legs are rubbing together, sweating & just constantly irritating it & spreading it. It is so frustrating.
> 
> I am going to look but does anyone know of any you tube videos of a proper "core removal" technique? Her's are just not lending themselves to it easily. I did get one the other day.
> 
> I am trying to make her wear long shorts, but it's a battle. And I believe she got one on the side of her neck/face. I will lose it if this ends up on her face...seriously...I might lose it!!!
> 
> Also-we haven't vax'd for Chicken Pox in our house...as an FYI.


My dd is 9. I posted to this thread several years back. She *did* have it on her face. Do whatever it takes to keep it from spreading to the face. Seriously. We ended up seeing a dermatologist in Istanbul, Turkey, who eventually put us on the road to getting her past this (removal and tea tree oil). It's important to know that the virus still lives in their bodies and can return at any time. It can flare up. There is no cure. (I hate that part!) Never let down your guard.

For someone else who asked... Beetle juice did not work for us... it actually made it spread (and dd had it on her face). The only thing that worked was physical removal. Dd has three small, deep scars on top of her lip that were particularly painfully removed with beetle juice and then it spread from there RAPIDLY onto her cheek and neck. I have RUED the decision to ever use beetle juice on her. Worst mistake we ever made.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Gosh can't believe this thread still exsists I started it on 10-16-06! Unfortunately for all these families it is sticking around cause it is much needed when you have this in your household you just want it Gone Forever!! I guess from reading all this maybe it wasn't clear but I would wait for the pox to be ready like it would be screaming at you like an acne pimple on your forehead and when it is ready and in that stage there is no pain involved the pox is ready to be released to spread more so there is your opportunity and believe me don't miss it because it does or will spread. You could also give a bath beforehand so that would soften the skin so only a tiny pric is needed. Someone posted this lives in the body forever gosh I didn't know that. He is 8 now and was 3 at the time so we have not had to deal with it until my twins got it. Well hope everyone is able to rid of it soon. Keep us all posted on your outcomes.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Here is a video I found but warning it shows graphics and blood. I didn't wait til my kid's looked like these so I guess just looking at these they have been on him for awhile or maybe everyone's is different that might be why some are having problems popping I don't know???


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Here's another video that may be helpful but he is just saying squeezing getting the white stuff out and taking a shower is a good way to get rid of them.


----------



## the5lewises

We have been using Zymaderm for 3 weeks now, some MC bumps have gone away very quickly, some are still the same size. Overall the infected areas (legs, knees, stomach, arm pits) seem better. How long until all of yours went away? We just ordered our 2nd bottle and I'm wondering how long our path using this might be.


----------



## emaye_to_2

My son's molloscum success story: My 8 yo DS had MC for over one year when we decided to really do something about it. (Before this point I had heard they often go away on their own). Our pediatrician referred us to an amazing Traditional Chinese Medicine practitioner who gave us two herbs, one strong and one mild, to be taken alternately daily as a tea or in a spoonful of applesauce. In addition to the herbs (which are inexpensive) we applied tea tree oil diligently on each one every night. In three months those stubborn molloscum were completely gone!!


----------



## Subhuti

I would say, with a relatively mild case on the groin and belly ... it took us a total of six months. However, once we started to use Zymaderm which has tea tree oil AND to pull off the "ripe" ones (ones with visible cores) with a sterilized, flat nosed tweezer ... it was just two months until the whole thing was under control. Occassionally a stray one is still popping up, but easily handled.

GL.


----------



## ohmother

My daughter has a lowered immune system and eczema that puts her at an increased risk for catching things like this. SHe had it last year and we did some scripts but were facing a more involve procedure so I also did some popping to her dry them off. She has no scaring and they are all gone. Hers were tiny and mainly on her arm pit and one side. Our derm strongly suggested we not allow her in [ublic pools or gyms where sweat and moisture allow bacteria to grow. But I think that is mainly due to her other health concerns.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

I really think that is where we picked them up years ago was the public pool. :0(. It is one way it is spread to others.


----------



## Jkanesq

I noticed your post and hope you are still available since so much time has passed. I would love to talk to you, we are going thru this with two of our children but my 5 year old is the worst. Hevis completely covered with them and it breaks my heart







desperately need help!


----------



## Subhuti

It is terrible. Read through all the posts ... And ask any questions you might have. It IS curable over time. It will get better.
[*]
[*]
[/LIST]


----------



## afr2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gitti*
> 
> I am just asking a question so please don't flame me:
> 
> Could the varicella vaccine be the culprit for Molluscum contagiosum?
> 
> If your child did NOT have the varicella (chicken pox) vaccine and also was NOT in contact with anyone who's had it or who had shingles, but does have the Molluscum virus, then ok, I am wrong.
> 
> I am just curious. I've read that there might be a connection. ?


I know I'm a bit late on this discussion, however My 21 month old son has MC on his neck and armpit and has had it for a few months. He has not had the varicella vaccine and he's not been in contact with anyone with shingles or pox, i'm not even sure how he got MC!

I feel this virus might be caused, however, because of the lack of chicken pox our children are getting. Vaccines can be wonderful and also horrible (and no one knows yet becuase they haven't been around long enough , scarey to think that our kids are the test rats!) When one virus goes away another shows up! Drs dont really have too much information on MC yet either.

As far as treating this (besides letting it just run its course) I've heard of epsom salt baths and raw apple cider vinegar taken oraly either a tablesoon full at a time by itself, or mixing a it with some apple juice (not orange, becuase orange juice can make this stuff worse!) also putting ACV straight on the bumps kills the virus. Immune boosting foods and teas can be helpful as well as supplements ( appropriate for children of course!) The last thing that I think would be benificial is tea tree oil on the bumps.

I've been using tea tree for a little but now and it has seemed to stop spreading, however it's not clearing up. I just bought apple cider vinegar today and I'm going to give that a try. My sons also had a few epsom salt baths so far.

He doesn't seem bothered by it, unless I draw attention to it. I'm most concerned about the scaring it may leave behind.


----------



## 37064mom

My 5 year old daughter first broke out with MC in September, 8 days after getting the chicken pox vaccine. At first she had about 5 spots on her stomach, then 20 (stomach, elbows, leg) or so. We went to dermatologist to have a few around her pant line treated b/c they were constantly inflamed with pants rubbing them. We did the beetle juice treatment on a few spots, which worked wonderfully on those spots. However, within a few days of that treatment, the MC has spread over her entire body. It is on her face, arms, back, legs, everywhere.... It is very inflamed, itchy, and painful for her. We went back to the dermatologist who prescribed a steroid, tagament, and a cream. At this point I don't know what to do. She is scheduled for another round of the beetle juice treatment, but honestly I don't even know where to start. She has so many at this point, I don't know that if treating 15 may be worth it. I am going to some of the suggestions here. I think I may need to just go to the beach. It is so sad as she is starting to look like a "zombie" and is terrified about starting school in the fall.

I don't know if there is any correlation in the chicken pox vaccine or not. However, since we had this experience I have found about 10 other kids that had the same thing happen....


----------



## Subhuti

Read the thread, see what worked for other folks.

We tried ACV, but that just burned her skin.
We ended up using zyderma ... To prevent the spread and using flat tweezers to pull each and every one over time. Just start at the face and work through it slowly. It won't scar this way, and no chemical burns. I used lidocaine spray to numb the are then pulled the big ones that i could easily grip. Work like. A harm. Before and between pulls I dip the tweezers in hydrogen peroxide to sterilize.

It works, takes a few months, but while you are doing it, and treating with zyderma, it doesn't sprad as much. You will beat it.


----------



## Subhuti

Forgot to say, you know you have gotten the mcv when you pull out the little white core.

Always do it after bathing ... Skin is clean and the cores that are ready to be pulled will be most obvious. Start with the biggest ones as they are the easiest, and closest to busting on their own ... Which I think causes the spreading.


----------



## Isabelle25

I am 13 and have had it for 4 or 5 months. I thought that they were regular warts at first, but when I went to the doctor to get them removed, I was told that I had Molluscum Contagiosum. At first, I just used ordinary wart removal on them and in the shower, I used a pumice stone to scrap off the top. That was getting them much smaller, but was not working as fast as I would of liked. I am now using Apple Cider Vinegar every once in a while. At night, I put the vinegar on cotton balls and then band-aid them over the bumps. I take them off in the morning and it works great! I still scrap them off in the shower with a pumice stone though, because that helps a lot. I use the wart removal every other night that I don't use use Apple Cider Vinegar. They are going away fast and I am happy. I have already had to skip pool parties and things like that because I am embarassed of them. (They are on my back and down my right leg). Good luck to everyone in getting rid of them. They are a pain. I have to admit, I have cried many times because I am so sick of them. I am also going to try taking salt baths. I would try Apple Cider Vinegar baths, but the smell is so horrible that I don't think that I could bear. Another hint, have a fan in your bedroom at night when doing the Apple Cider Vinegar treatment! In the morning, your room will smell horrible otherwise! Good luck in getting rid of them!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Sorry what all of you are going through. I started this thread long ago sadly its still alice but i guess not to sad cause it compiles everything roght here. Well Ultimately what worked for my kiddos was watching and if the bumps looked ready to pop then I sterilized needle popped the waxy core out and lifted gently not a wipping motion more of lifting gently so as to not spread. We tried the silver cure or whatever it's called but after the 3rd kid I just decided well if it's the waxy core that's doing all the spreading I'll take care of it before it spreads. Hope this helps save a lot of reading time and hope it turns out for the best for you please visit this thread to report your results in whatever you do to rid of it. It really has helped many with this being all in one place unfortunately I gotta go visit the pinworm thread again tonight .;(. Wish me luck!


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Sorry for all the typos I am on my phone. I meant also to mention it is best after a bath do that they are softened and it really doesn't hurt them to do this if the bump is ready.


----------



## Ethelpea

Don't know if I posted on this thread, I did post on a similar thread a while back. Anyway, I used paper towels soaked in ascorbic acid (vitamin c) mixed with waster and my dd was rid of mc in a few days (a week maybe?) Her case wasn't horrible, though.


----------



## mamapenguin

Oh my, I haven't thought about MC for a looong time. I had this when I was 14, having caught it from a toddler that I babysat. It sounds like my case was fairly mild compared to what a lot of you are going through with your kids, since it was just on my right leg. Mine were cleared up in about six months by taking the cores out of the bumps. I still have some minor scarring on my leg, but the marks have definitely gotten less noticeable over the years - I'm pretty sure that no one would notice them except me. Good luck to everyone dealing with this!


----------



## lovinmybaby

I think I've already posted a reply in this thread years ago when DS1 had molluscum. DS1 was 6 mo old when he got it. I know this sounds crazy, but I think he got it from clothing. I bought almost all of his clothing at consignment sales. He had never been in a pool and didn't have any siblings so he couldn't have got it from those things. Who knows, guess he could have got it anywhere! So I stressed myself out with this virus while the bumps kept spreading that year and now I am stressed out again with DS2! I can't for the life of me figure this virus out! I wasn't able to try a whole lot with DS1 since he was so young at 6 mo. Doctors and dermatologists would just say to do nothing and wait. After 1 year it finally went away after I starting using lemon myrtle oil religiously. It was gone in a week! It blew my mind so of course as soon as I saw that DS2 (2 years old now) was getting it, I immediately started using the lemon myrtle (1 part to 6 parts olive oil). Well, NO GO....it has not worked. I also used tea tree and Zymaderm. Nothing. Nada. Zymaderm didn't do squat! I am now back to Lemon Myrtle (I ordered from Lemon Myrtle Essentials) and ACV. DS2 had it on his face. With DS1 it was this bad since you couldn't see it. DS2 has it much worse and it's in his eyes, eyelids. It's horrible!!! I am very consistent with my treatment. This has been going on for 9 months now. I have given every treatment a chance and used it over and over but nothing is working. I hope to reply again to this thread once it goes away if I figure anything out. I popped one tonight and stuck a bandaid with ACV on it so see how that goes. DS1 has scars so I hope DS2 doesn't get too much scarring on his face. Also, neither of my kids have had any vaccines. Prayers to all of you and your kids with this....good thing is it does go away eventually!


----------



## robmom4u

Tea tree oil is the only remedy that has worked for my children. If there are just a few lesions, just dab them directly with a Q-tip soaked with the oil. Be careful not to touch the surrounding skin because it can irritate it and has caused an eczema breakout in my daughter. If the skin does get dry and scaly near the lesion just treat it with hydrocortisone cream over the counter until it heals and start with the tea tree again. Once in the morning and once at night was all it took and in a few weeks they were gone. My son was covered head to toe with it from football and the gear spreading it around. He took baths with several drops of tea tree oil in it and dried completely afterward and his was gone in a couple of weeks. My daughters was months because we would continually have to stop the tea tree in order to get her irritated skin clear with the hydrocortisone, but eventually we won the battle. Good Luck!


----------



## Subhuti

We are done with it. Took a couple of years' never severe, but persistent. Once and a while I see a stray one and nab it.

I for one doubt how contagious it is ... Only one person in our very busy household.


----------



## Slug

Is it okay for a father to post to Mothering, I wonder? ;-)

About a week ago, I noticed my son, 8 years old, had pox-like blisters. He's been vaccinated against chickenpox, but knowing that vaccines are _never_ 100% effective (the chicken pox vax is only 80-90% effective, so there's always a chance it might fade or just not be effective), we took him to the pediatrician. She diagnosed it by observation, and advised us to just leave it alone. It would go away on it's own, but would take 6 mos. or longer to "clear."

This meant 6+ months of changing sheets and towels daily, separate washing, and avoidance of shared toys with his 5 year old sister. No way was I or my wife willing to do that, especially since my son got the virus from some neighbors who have had it since before summer and still do. So, off to Dr. Google!

I finally settled on the following, which is not medical advice and should not be taken as such but is simply a description of my experience:

With him lying on his bed on a clean towel, I used a topical anesthetic spray, such as is used for sunbrun, on his chest and legs (look for lidocaine or benzocaine as a prominent ingredient). Wearing latex gloves (I would have used nitrile gloves were I concerned about latex allergies) I then wiped his chest off with a 3% hydrogen peroxide wipe, followed by "dotting" the boils with alcohol prep pads; I discarded the wipe and prep pads after doing this. Next, I took a sterile diabetic lancet and lanced the boils, one by one; I used the lancet because I knew it was sterile and it is a very high gauge, meaning much less discomfort for him. After lancing the boils (and discarding the lancet), I used a comedone extractor (aka, blackhead remover or "pimple popper") which had been soaking in a bowl of 93% isopropyl alcohol for 10+ minutes to gently scrape the lesions and remove the cores, taking care to wipe the cores onto another hydrogen peroxide wipe. In some cases, no core was extractable, but lancing seems to have been the key. And yes, there was blood, since I disturbed the integrity of his epidermis, but no more than one might get from a scratch, and considerably less than from a skinned knee. I then wiped his chest and legs down with another peroxide wipe (actually, three - one for his chest, one for each leg), and gave him an old undershirt of mine to wear to sleep in.

There was a little scabbing the next day, which washed off easily in the shower with no further bleeding. His chest has lots of little red dots on it, as though he'd gotten into a bed of fireants and then popped the blisters, but otherwise I have found no new boils and the spots are healing up quite well. I'm checking him every couple days to make sure no new ones have erupted and there is no secondary staphylococcus infection, which seems to be the case.

In any case, I believe I have settled on a methodology for my own personal use, but as the saying goes, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Subhuti

I think this method is very sound. I used sterilized flat nosed tweezers to get the core out by gripping and pulling,upwards.. We did the lidocaine spray too. You may have the odd one popping up but if you pull them out, they won't come back eventually. I used to tell my daughter, the sooner we pull them out, the less new ones will appear.

FYI we found that they were non contagious to other family members. We didn't share towels or clothes, but we also didn't change bedding daily. No one else in the family ever got it, though I did keep the effected areas covered at all times. The kids shared baths before we knew what it was. And even after the diagnosis, I occasionally would share a bath, but no problems.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4

Panic mood struck tonight. My kids were having a sleep over and this child had them all on his chest. I tried to not panic because poor little guys is only 5 but after 3 kids with this and nearly 2 years with it I think anyone would panic!!! Guess I better get everyone on some zinc, multi vitamins and green leafy veg and fresh fruits! Worried ;(


----------



## Subhuti

Awwww....

Doesn't the body build up immunity? Is it possible your kids won't be reinfected?


----------



## kaitee

I myself had the virus on my lower stomach. The doctor froze the infected regions, and it only took one treatment. Although painful, and tedious with keeping the infected area clean and free from any kind of irritant, it was worth it. Maybe inquire about this as a possible treatment option.


----------



## ellie3759

My son 6 has had about 60 spots spreading first from his arm and then onto his torso. We tried apple cider vinegar, bath salts, special creams, diluted tea tree oil which all had no effect and each day there seemed to be more, spreading down his leg. At that point he started to find them getting very itchy and took to scratching them, despite my telling him not to. He then one day showed me that he was systematically picking the core out of each one and the ones he had done had bled a little and were healing. I realised then that they were actually clearing up and some of the smaller ones on his legs had gone by themselves. It is as if the act of attacking them had lead to his immune systrm kicking in. Just also of interest is that during the time he continued to share a bath daily with his sister and never caught them.


----------



## mancanfan

Does anyone have any information on TDaP (tetanus,diphtheria and pertussis) vaccine and molluscum contagiosum.

I went to see a doctor, who gave me a TDaP inoculation. I must note that the vial seemed unusual looking-yellowish and....lumpy? I didn't look long, because I don't like shots. The interesting thing is that this doctor was said to be on leave....INDEFINITELY after I received this shot. I must also say, that I was given another shot for blood tests, and that vial looked similar, but with a lesser amount. The person who gave me this shot kept twisting the needle in my arm...don't know why. Again, I didn't ask about the shot....don't know why. So, this person and I began chatting and she gave me her e-mail address to contact her for business reasons I won't go into. I tried multiple times to contact her (verified e-mail address multiple times) with the e-mail address she gave to me....NOTHING. Now I have itchy, bumpy skin....my skin used to be so clear. I know that there are different factors for skin problems, but my intuition is leading me to believe that something nefarious has happened to me....can't prove it, but I strongly feel it. BTW, the doctor whom I visited has very bumpy and strange looking skin, similar to what I have.

Currently, I am using Terrail, (2nd day) but it feels too oily and itchy. I ordered another product, "Conzerol". We'll see. BTW, I seem to be affected by foods which produce histamine, which there are an abundant. I take vitamin C, magnesium, zinc, vitamin D, B-complex and I am on hydrochlorothiazide and atenolol (12 years).


----------



## mancanfan

I forgot to mention that after I received the TDaP shot, I had this HUGE red mark on my side....it covered most of my side. It dissapeared a few days later and my other conditions/symptoms began.


----------



## anFNPandMom

My 7yo had some spots on his face that I thought would go away, I had a feeling it was MC, since I am a new Nurse Practitioner, but I sent him to his Ped, no help, didn't diagnose it as MC, though I am positive it is now. Trying tea tree oil and iodine twice daily (just started yesterday). I believe having them removed by a derm will get rid of them, but don't want to put my child through that (yet). I believe in evidenced based practice, and came across this article: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22395586


----------



## Lena1

Please help my 7 years old dd has molluscum on her chin for about 4 months now and is spreading I am so worried because she has one growing near her eye, I will be grateful if any one can recommend me how to treat them special in such a sensitive area.


----------



## hellen19

Molluscun contagiosum is a common skin infection. The most vulnerable victims are children. Taking antibiotics can cause some side effects and I prefer you to use some natural remedies. 
1. Coconut oil
Apply coconut oil directly on the area where MC appears several times on daily basis.
2. Tea tree oil
Do the same like coconut oil. 2-3 times per day.
3. Baking Soda
Use the mixture of baking soda and warm water to put on the skin. Take a bath to wash to skin after several minutes.
You can find more 12 remedies here: https://authorityremedies.com/home-remedies-for-molluscum-contagiosum/


----------



## Anewbonusparent

Not a comment but I have questions! We are in a co-parenting situation where HCBM is belittling fathers parenting because they have different styles. Yesterday she accused him of making Child’s Molluscum contagiosum worse. She said she gets it cleared up when child is with her and then when with dad they reappear. Child was diagnosed in June of this year. Am I correct in saying this is the nature of the virus/rash? She says child (5) needs to have a bath every day. We bathe every other day, and have read showers are better. She says that child should sleep naked, but we have read the rash should be covered by clothing or bandages to avoid spreading to other areas. Should note that rash is in the genital area. The doctor saidit was likely picked up at daycare or from a pool. Please help!!


----------

